# Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white



## kidrocks

First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white! 





Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white



> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.


----------



## Antares

Can you prove they aren't?

Are Jews white?


----------



## Dot Com

you can't make this stuff up (pun intended). Megyn fired a shot across the bow in their annual "war on christmas"  meme.

Megyn Kelly's Fox News Christmas war: Santa Claus 'just is' white - latimes.com


> On Wednesday's "The Kelly File," the newswoman criticized a Slate article written by a black journalist that questioned cultural depictions of Santa as white and suggested that the traditional jolly and zaftig elf should be replaced by a penguin.
> 
> "For all you kids watching at home, Santa just is white," Kelly informed viewers. "Santa is what he is.... I wanted to get that straight."



Has she met him? How does she know? 

They actually have a "war map". Is this true or are they just being facetious? 

War on Christmas - Fox Nation


----------



## dblack

I always get a kick out of the comparison, the rather obvious comparison, between religious faith and Santa Claus - Jesus was white right??


----------



## kidrocks

Antares said:


> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?





Are 'blacks' white also?


----------



## Zona

Wasn't J.C. middle eastern?


----------



## Vox

Antares said:


> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?



St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.

which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"On Wednesday night, Kelly was responding to an article by Slate writer Aisha Harris, who wrote an article entitled &#8220; Santa Claus Should Not Be a White Man Anymore .&#8221;

LOL

I guess it's better than talking about ObamaCare, NSA, IRS, or Obama blowing Raul Castro


----------



## kidrocks

Vox said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...



Greeks are Latin.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progs ordered to be OUTRAGED!!!! at her racially insensitive remark!

"The White reporter acted stupidly" -- Obama


----------



## kidrocks

CrusaderFrank said:


> "On Wednesday night, Kelly was responding to an article by Slate writer Aisha Harris, who wrote an article entitled  Santa Claus Should Not Be a White Man Anymore .
> 
> LOL
> 
> I guess it's better than talking about ObamaCare, NSA, IRS, or Obama blowing Raul Castro





Your guess is correct... good job.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

WE need MORE THREADS ON THIS!!!!


MORE THREADS!!!


PROGS ARE OUTRAGED

OUTRAGEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The real Santa lived a long time ago in a place called *Asia Minor*. It is now the country of Turkey. His name was Nicholas.

Nicholas' parents died when he was just a teenager. His parents left him a lot of money which made him a rich young man. He went to live with his uncle who was a priest.

Nicholas heard about a man who had lost all his money. He had three daughters who were old enough to get married. But in those days young women had to have money in order to get married. This money was a "dowry" and it was used to help the new family get started. If you didn't have dowry money, you didn't get married.

St. Nicholas Center ::: The Real Santa


----------



## candycorn

Zona said:


> Wasn't J.C. middle eastern?



From Palestine I believe.


----------



## bodecea

Vox said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


Middle Eastern and Greek did not used to be considered "white".   "White" have had a movable definition over the last 2-3 centuries.


----------



## Dot Com

precisely. So he was Asian: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia_Minor

Fox News host Megyn Kelly tells kids: Jesus and Santa are both white guys | The Raw Story


----------



## bodecea

kidrocks said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are Latin.
Click to expand...


   Er....no.


----------



## S.J.

Of course Santa is white.  Haven't you seen the pictures?  Besides that, a black man wouldn't want to live at the North Pole.


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progs ordered to be OUTRAGED!!!! at her racially insensitive remark!
> 
> "The White reporter acted stupidly" -- Obama



THis is interesting...wasn't she the one who got upset about someone else's claim about Santa?


----------



## candycorn

Arafat was white?


----------



## whitehall

Kelly was responding to an article in left wing "Slate" that brought up the alleged race of the fictional character of Santa. The tax exempt propaganda network "news hounds"..."we watch Fox so you don't have to" picks it up. The bigoted "hate successful conservative women" left responds in the typical fake outrage we have become to expect from the low information ignorant democrat base.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dot Com said:


> precisely. So he was Asian: Asia Minor - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly tells kids: Jesus and Santa are both white guys | The Raw Story




Did you bother to read your wiki source?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We need MORE THREADSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

on this

MORE


----------



## blackhawk

You guys are arguing about what race Santa Claus is seriously?


----------



## bodecea

blackhawk said:


> You guys are arguing about what race Santa Claus is seriously?



Apparently a FOX headliner thought it was worth talking about.


----------



## blackhawk

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are arguing about what race Santa Claus is seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a FOX headliner thought it was worth talking about.
Click to expand...


Apparently so did columnist for SLATE who wrote the article Kelly was referencing which doesn't change the fact that they and you guys are arguing about the race of Santa Claus so again I ask seriously?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

blackhawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are arguing about what race Santa Claus is seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a FOX headliner thought it was worth talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently so did columnist for SLATE who wrote the article Kelly was referencing which doesn't change the fact that they and you guys are arguing about the race of Santa Claus so again I ask seriously?
Click to expand...


 Tis the season.....


----------



## bodecea

blackhawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are arguing about what race Santa Claus is seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a FOX headliner thought it was worth talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently so did columnist for SLATE who wrote the article Kelly was referencing which doesn't change the fact that they and you guys are arguing about the race of Santa Claus so again I ask seriously?
Click to expand...


So....why pull out an article from Slate to argue against?   Pandering?


----------



## BDBoop

I didn't even go to the article - just laughed at the headline.


----------



## blackhawk

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a FOX headliner thought it was worth talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so did columnist for SLATE who wrote the article Kelly was referencing which doesn't change the fact that they and you guys are arguing about the race of Santa Claus so again I ask seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....why pull out an article from Slate to argue against?   Pandering?
Click to expand...


Why write the article to start with? Same reason perhaps?


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> We need MORE THREADSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> on this
> 
> MORE



I can start a Governor Palin thread if you want


----------



## dblack

Dot Com said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need MORE THREADSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> on this
> 
> MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can start a Governor Palin thread if you want
Click to expand...

\

Ohh... do!!!!


----------



## MeBelle

Who the hell cares what color Santa or Jesus is?

F-Off!


----------



## syrenn

S.J. said:


> Of course Santa is white.  Haven't you seen the pictures?  Besides that, a black man wouldn't want to live at the North Pole.



oh come on.... surly you have seen kwanzaa claus


----------



## Politico

She said Santa was white troll.


----------



## Meathead

Next thing you know she'll be saying snow is white. At least she's very doable.


----------



## Sallow

Vox said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


What "white" part of the world was the fictitious Jesus Christ from?

Germany? England? Italy? Russia maybe?

I suppose this is correct. Because Christ never existed you can make him from anywhere.


----------



## strollingbones

i grew up in germany ......we had a white santa...and then black peter...black peter was the kinda sidekick to santa and was the one who left naughty kids...coal and switches in your shoes instead of candy...

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/18/w...lack-petes-charges-of-racism-follow.html?_r=0


santa is white....sorry all you little black girls and boys...

jesus however is never described in the bible and would be most likely a moor or black


----------



## strollingbones

btw i have noticed black friends feel santa is black or at least its reflected on their christmas cards as such


----------



## bigrebnc1775

strollingbones said:


> btw i have noticed black friends feel santa is black or at least its reflected on their christmas cards as such



Isn't Santa the spirit of giving and sharing?
I don't think either are connected with skin color.


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw i have noticed black friends feel santa is black or at least its reflected on their christmas cards as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Santa the spirit of giving and sharing?
> I don't think either are connected with skin color.
Click to expand...


More like "taking".

As in "Freedom."

St. Nick was a slave owner.

St. Nicholas Center ::: Sedaris


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sallow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw i have noticed black friends feel santa is black or at least its reflected on their christmas cards as such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Santa the spirit of giving and sharing?
> I don't think either are connected with skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like "taking".
> 
> As in "Freedom."
> 
> St. Nick was a slave owner.
> 
> St. Nicholas Center ::: Sedaris
Click to expand...


OK he was Muslim
The real Santa lived a long time ago in a place called Asia Minor. It is now the country of Turkey. His name was Nicholas.
St. Nicholas Center ::: The Real Santa


----------



## JoeB131

Santa and Jesus are imaginary...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> Santa and Jesus are imaginary...



because you say so? you've already said plenty of stupid shit in this forum.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa and Jesus are imaginary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you say so? you've already said plenty of stupid shit in this forum.
Click to expand...


No, because there's no real historical evidence Jesus existed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa and Jesus are imaginary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you say so? you've already said plenty of stupid shit in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because there's no real historical evidence Jesus existed.
Click to expand...


You said



JoeB131 said:


> Santa and Jesus are imaginary...



Now it's just Jesus?


----------



## JoeB131

I didn't think I really needed to argue an immortal man who lives at the North Pole and hands out presents every Christmas was imaginary.  

But I forgot what kind of retard I was talking to.


----------



## Esmeralda

blackhawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are arguing about what race Santa Claus is seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a FOX headliner thought it was worth talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently so did columnist for SLATE who wrote the article Kelly was referencing which doesn't change the fact that they and you guys are arguing about the race of Santa Claus so again I ask seriously?
Click to expand...


You need to read the referenced link. It is not a matter of the race of Santa Claus. It is a matter of the Fox News person's world perspective.  If she can be so limited in her vision and understanding of the world, how can she host a program that is supposed to be unbiased and thoughtful about serious world events.  To say to kids, don't worry, Santa is White, is to assume that all kids around the world who believe in Santa are white and/or want Santa to be white. It is to assume that the world population is essentially white or at least her audience is essentially white. While, at the same time, she is supposed to be hosting a program as a true journalist without prejudices and with a broad and thoughtful world view.  She shows herself as biased, narrow minded and provincial.  THAT is what this story is about, not the race of a fictional character.  She also declared that Jesus was white, which is highly debatable. Another indication of her limited, and biased, world view.


----------



## Sarah G

BDBoop said:


> I didn't even go to the article - just laughed at the headline.



John Stewart did a hilarious segment on it last night.  Jessica Williams added her pov as well, his staff is funny.  Even funnier than him sometimes.  

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/t...r-on-christmas---s--t-s-getting-weird-edition

War on Christmas - S#@t's Getting Weird Edition - Black Santa - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 12/12/13 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> I didn't think I really needed to argue an immortal man who lives at the North Pole and hands out presents every Christmas was imaginary.
> 
> But I forgot what kind of retard I was talking to.



Anyone that gives is Santa. So which is it shit stain are you going to retract your fucked comment?


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I really needed to argue an immortal man who lives at the North Pole and hands out presents every Christmas was imaginary.
> 
> But I forgot what kind of retard I was talking to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that gives is Santa. So which is it shit stain are you going to retract your fucked comment?
Click to expand...


Guy, you know, when you are in a hole, it's usually best to stop digging.  

I know no one has broken it to you that there is no Santa yet, but, gosh, guy, there really isn't.


----------



## NoNukes

Zona said:


> Wasn't J.C. middle eastern?



He was descended from the Lost Tribes of Judea, and they were Black.


----------



## candycorn

In the end it doesn't matter...it's just typical of Fox culture to just automatically assume that any benefactor of the masses must be white if there is any question; it takes on a hilarious spin especially (in the case of Jesus) where if you are a faithful Christian and believe the story of the birth in Palestine; there is very little chance that he was white.  

There is always a chance that a baby being born in Tokyo at this moment could be caucasian but there is a big chance he or she is Asian.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I really needed to argue an immortal man who lives at the North Pole and hands out presents every Christmas was imaginary.
> 
> But I forgot what kind of retard I was talking to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that gives is Santa. So which is it shit stain are you going to retract your fucked comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, you know, when you are in a hole, it's usually best to stop digging.
> 
> I know no one has broken it to you that there is no Santa yet, but, gosh, guy, there really isn't.
Click to expand...


So which is it an attack on all santa's or just an attack on Jesus?
Come on shit stain, show everybody just how bigoted liberals can be.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that gives is Santa. So which is it shit stain are you going to retract your fucked comment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you know, when you are in a hole, it's usually best to stop digging.
> 
> I know no one has broken it to you that there is no Santa yet, but, gosh, guy, there really isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So which is it an attack on all santa's or just an attack on Jesus?
> Come on shit stain, show everybody just how bigoted liberals can be.
Click to expand...


Guy, the point is, you need imaginary pixies to make your worldview works is kind of on you, isn't it.  

There's no magic White Snow Pixie who is going to give you presents. 

There's No magic White Sky Pixie who is going to give you an afterlife.  

Deal with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you know, when you are in a hole, it's usually best to stop digging.
> 
> I know no one has broken it to you that there is no Santa yet, but, gosh, guy, there really isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which is it an attack on all santa's or just an attack on Jesus?
> Come on shit stain, show everybody just how bigoted liberals can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, the point is, you need imaginary pixies to make your worldview works is kind of on you, isn't it.
> 
> There's no magic White Snow Pixie who is going to give you presents.
> 
> There's No magic White Sky Pixie who is going to give you an afterlife.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Santa is the spirit of giving shit stain. So why are you hating anyone that gives.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> [
> Santa is the spirit of giving shit stain. So why are you hating anyone that gives.



Santa isn't the spirit of giving. 

Santa is bribing kids into behavior by telling them that a third party is going to give them presents. 

And eventually, the kids figure out you've lied to them.  Maybe another kid tells them.  Maybe they figure out that A fat man can't get down the furnace flue... 

I think parents get more out of the Santa lie than the kids do, really.


----------



## Sallow

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Santa the spirit of giving and sharing?
> I don't think either are connected with skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like "taking".
> 
> As in "Freedom."
> 
> St. Nick was a slave owner.
> 
> St. Nicholas Center ::: Sedaris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK he was Muslim
> The real Santa lived a long time ago in a place called Asia Minor. It is now the country of Turkey. His name was Nicholas.
> St. Nicholas Center ::: The Real Santa
Click to expand...


Funny how the big three seem to merge, no?


----------



## Sallow

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Santa is the spirit of giving shit stain. So why are you hating anyone that gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa isn't the spirit of giving.
> 
> Santa is bribing kids into behavior by telling them that a third party is going to give them presents.
> 
> And eventually, the kids figure out you've lied to them.  Maybe another kid tells them.  Maybe they figure out that A fat man can't get down the furnace flue...
> 
> I think parents get more out of the Santa lie than the kids do, really.
Click to expand...


There's a little more to it than that Joe.

Holidays are fine events. It gives families and friends a pretty good excuse to get together and have fun.

I take exception with this bimbo, however, "proclaiming" that something is one way because she says so.

It's a typically conservative trope. And wrong.

"Santa" himself, morphed from a skinny dour slave owning fellow to a fat jolly guy with elves.

I see no problem with "Santa" being whoever families want him to be.

Magic and myth are both good things for kids. It inspires the imagination.


----------



## JoeB131

> "Santa" himself, morphed from a skinny dour slave owning fellow to a fat jolly guy with elves.



When you think about it, though, aren't the elves a form of slave labor? They work at this workshop all year making toys that no one plays with anymore (Seriously, who wants a wooden train?)


----------



## JoeB131




----------



## blackhawk

Esmeralda said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a FOX headliner thought it was worth talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so did columnist for SLATE who wrote the article Kelly was referencing which doesn't change the fact that they and you guys are arguing about the race of Santa Claus so again I ask seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read the referenced link. It is not a matter of the race of Santa Claus. It is a matter of the Fox News person's world perspective.  If she can be so limited in her vision and understanding of the world, how can she host a program that is supposed to be unbiased and thoughtful about serious world events.  To say to kids, don't worry, Santa is White, is to assume that all kids around the world who believe in Santa are white and/or want Santa to be white. It is to assume that the world population is essentially white or at least her audience is essentially white. While, at the same time, she is supposed to be hosting a program as a true journalist without prejudices and with a broad and thoughtful world view.  She shows herself as biased, narrow minded and provincial.  THAT is what this story is about, not the race of a fictional character.  She also declared that Jesus was white, which is highly debatable. Another indication of her limited, and biased, world view.
Click to expand...

Again you people are making a big deal about what race Santa Claus is you can try and spin it anyway you want it doesn't change the bottom line.


----------



## Sallow

blackhawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so did columnist for SLATE who wrote the article Kelly was referencing which doesn't change the fact that they and you guys are arguing about the race of Santa Claus so again I ask seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the referenced link. It is not a matter of the race of Santa Claus. It is a matter of the Fox News person's world perspective.  If she can be so limited in her vision and understanding of the world, how can she host a program that is supposed to be unbiased and thoughtful about serious world events.  To say to kids, don't worry, Santa is White, is to assume that all kids around the world who believe in Santa are white and/or want Santa to be white. It is to assume that the world population is essentially white or at least her audience is essentially white. While, at the same time, she is supposed to be hosting a program as a true journalist without prejudices and with a broad and thoughtful world view.  She shows herself as biased, narrow minded and provincial.  THAT is what this story is about, not the race of a fictional character.  She also declared that Jesus was white, which is highly debatable. Another indication of her limited, and biased, world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you people are making a big deal about what race Santa Claus is you can try and spin it anyway you want it doesn't change the bottom line.
Click to expand...


You really want to get to the bottom line? Santa was a white guy that owned black slaves.

Blacks have absolutely no buy in to Christmas and should actually be protesting it.

I am sure American retailers would just love that.

Go FOX..you Saudi so and sos..


----------



## jon_berzerk

S.J. said:


> Of course Santa is white.  Haven't you seen the pictures?  Besides that, a black man wouldn't want to live at the North Pole.



and all this time i thought that 

santa was a typical white guy 

much like obamas grandmother


----------



## Political Junky

St. Nicholas was in Turkey, most likely of swarthy or olive complexion. Jesus was Mid Eastern, certainly not blue eyes as in most pictures we see.


----------



## NLT

Sallow said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "white" part of the world was the fictitious Jesus Christ from?
> 
> Germany? England? Italy? Russia maybe?
> 
> I suppose this is correct. Because Christ never existed you can make him from anywhere.
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ was a Jew. Period, prolly looked like woody allen with a beard


----------



## blackhawk

Sallow said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read the referenced link. It is not a matter of the race of Santa Claus. It is a matter of the Fox News person's world perspective.  If she can be so limited in her vision and understanding of the world, how can she host a program that is supposed to be unbiased and thoughtful about serious world events.  To say to kids, don't worry, Santa is White, is to assume that all kids around the world who believe in Santa are white and/or want Santa to be white. It is to assume that the world population is essentially white or at least her audience is essentially white. While, at the same time, she is supposed to be hosting a program as a true journalist without prejudices and with a broad and thoughtful world view.  She shows herself as biased, narrow minded and provincial.  THAT is what this story is about, not the race of a fictional character.  She also declared that Jesus was white, which is highly debatable. Another indication of her limited, and biased, world view.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you people are making a big deal about what race Santa Claus is you can try and spin it anyway you want it doesn't change the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really want to get to the bottom line? Santa was a white guy that owned black slaves.
> 
> Blacks have absolutely no buy in to Christmas and should actually be protesting it.
> 
> I am sure American retailers would just love that.
> 
> Go FOX..you Saudi so and sos..
Click to expand...


The bottom line is you guy's are going on and on about the race of a fictional character.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Joe news flash here's a Santa
[ame=http://youtu.be/A68znmdOaeI]Andre Johnson Gives back with his 7th annual Toy Giveaway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theHawk

So since a 'conservative' info-babe said this, it must mean that liberals believe Santa is either black, asian or native American?

Jesus as well?


----------



## tap4154

If Aisha Harris want to put a Santa hat on a dildo in her own home, that's fine by me. But we have have facts and many centuries of tradition to keep. Just like the word "marriage" which is one man and one woman.


----------



## Black_Label

Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.

She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?


----------



## Katzndogz

Megyn Kelly has been quite ill for a few days.  She continued on with her show until her voice finally gave out.   Of course you don't know that because you have never watched the show.


----------



## g5000

Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?

Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.


----------



## aaronleland

MSNBC let Bashir go to cover their asses. That doesn't make them any more of a legitimate network than Fox News.


----------



## Listening

Black_Label said:


> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?



Did Kelly suggest that Santa Crap in Michelle Obama's mouth ?


----------



## Black_Label

g5000 said:


> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.



Sure did, it's been one of the top stories all over the place, minus the right wing propaganda machine of course. 

Fox News host Megyn Kelly tells kids: Jesus and Santa are both white guys | The Raw Story


----------



## WelfareQueen

Wgas?


----------



## g5000

Fox News is based out of NYC, right?  If Fox was going to send a Santa north of 110th street, would they send a white Santa?

Just curious.

FOX NEWS SANTA: "Hey, kid.  I'm checking my list.  Checking it twice.  Let me see some Yule ID."


----------



## Misty

What is racist about saying that Jesus and Santa were white. That is not racist.


----------



## Katzndogz

This is another liberal wet dream like Fox fired Sarah Palin, Rush and Hannity were about to lose their radio shows.  The left never tires of outright lies being substituted for actual events.


----------



## Misty

I'm white. Is that racist?


----------



## bodecea

Black_Label said:


> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?



Hannity must be snickering.


----------



## Black_Label

aaronleland said:


> MSNBC let Bashir go to cover their asses. That doesn't make them any more of a legitimate network than Fox News.



Bashir was let go because MSNBC is a legitimate network that does not tolerate actions like his. Baldwin was also fired simply for calling a paparazzi a fag. 

Fox on the other hand will likely prove once again they are nothing but propaganda and will not fire Kelly.


----------



## g5000

WelfareQueen said:


> Wgas?



Megyn Kelly does, apparently.  It's important to her that Jesus is White.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Okay.....I'll play.  


St Nicholas was white.  True story.  


Jesus was a Semitic dude who likely looked much like a modern day person from the Middle East.  


Hope this clears things up for ya.


----------



## aaronleland

I was reading about it on Newsbusters, and they accused the left of saying Megyn Kelly believes in Santa, but glanced over the fact that she said Jesus was white. That's honest reporting for ya.


----------



## hunarcy

g5000 said:


> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.



The troll that started this thread lied.  She had no comment about Jesus and was bemused at something that a commentator had said about there being multiple Santas.


----------



## g5000

FOX NEWS SANTA: Look, kid. You're not supposed to be here.  I'm delivering your toys to Mexico, which is where you should be.


----------



## aaronleland

Misty said:


> What is racist about saying that Jesus and Santa were white. That is not racist.



Racist? No. Retarded? Yes.



Misty said:


> I'm white. Is that racist?


----------



## WelfareQueen

g5000 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wgas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly does, apparently.  It's important to her that Jesus is White.
Click to expand...



No...she didn't bring it up.  Some libtard idiot on her show did.  It was important to the idiot that Santa and Jesus be black.  She educated the moron.  Probably didn't work.


----------



## Black_Label

hunarcy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll that started this thread lied.  She had no comment about Jesus and was bemused at something that a commentator had said about there being multiple Santas.
Click to expand...


Yes she did you fucking moron, there are links everywhere showing this.


----------



## g5000

hunarcy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll that started this thread lied.  She had no comment about Jesus and was bemused at something that a commentator had said about there being multiple Santas.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Not a lie. At 1:45 she says Jesus is White:




> Jesus was a white man, too!


----------



## g5000

WelfareQueen said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wgas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly does, apparently.  It's important to her that Jesus is White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...she didn't bring it up.  Some libtard idiot on her show did.(
Click to expand...


No, they did not.  She brought it up entirely spontaneously on her own.  Watch the video I linked.


----------



## aaronleland

hunarcy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll that started this thread lied.  She had no comment about Jesus and was bemused at something that a commentator had said about there being multiple Santas.
Click to expand...


Before you accuse somebody of lying, you do know people record this shit, right?


----------



## g5000

FOX NEWS SANTA: Look, kid.  Free toys create dependency.  I'm doing you a big favor by giving it up.  Now write to your Congressman and tell him to relax the child labor laws so you can get a job, you little leech.


----------



## g5000

aaronleland said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll that started this thread lied.  She had no comment about Jesus and was bemused at something that a commentator had said about there being multiple Santas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before you accuse somebody of lying, you do know people record this shit, right?
Click to expand...


Some people only listen to the voices in their head.  It's weird. 

 She plainly brought up Jesus on her own, and then felt obligated to insist he is white.


----------



## aaronleland

I also find it ridiculous that she said the historical Jesus is a verifiable fact. While most scholars lean towards him being a historical figure, it's far from a verifiable fact. And most scientists believing in man-made global warming hasn't stopped them from disputing that.


----------



## Katzndogz

Vox said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


Dutch if I'm not mistaken.  

 The modern figure of Santa Claus is derived from the Dutch figure of Sinterklaas, which, in turn, was part of its basis in hagiographical tales concerning the historical figure of Christian bishop and gift giver Saint Nicholas

Santa Claus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

While Santa Clause is a mythic figure, Saint Nicholas is not and really did give gifts to the poor.  He was white.   Saint Nicholas in England is Father Christmas, who is white.  While any other race or ethnicity has their own version of Santa, he is what he is, and that's white.  Although I respect both black Santas and Chinese Santas in China.

Kelly's statement was in response to a Slate article that proposed that Santa be replaced by a big penguin and completely eliminate any vestige of humanity or race.  Kelly's statements are a sarcastic response to utter idiocy.

The Bible is very very careful to not have the slightest reference to what Jesus looked like.  The contemporareous writers of the day who recorded the events did exactly the same thing.  There are no physical descriptions of Christ anyplace.


----------



## Stephanie

holy smokes

so what, whites think Santie is white

blacks think he is black

and so on

and they talk about the selfie people get all bent over


----------



## OriginalShroom

Santa Claus, for those too damned ignorant to have done any research, is a culmination of several characters in various parts of the World.

All of which were White.



> Santa Claus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Santa Claus, also known as Saint Nicholas, Father Christmas, Kris Kringle and simply "Santa", is a fantasy figure with legendary, mythical, historical and folkloric origins who, in many western cultures, is said to bring gifts to the homes of the good children on the night before Christmas, December 24. However in some European countries children receive their presents on St. Nicholas' Day, December 6.[1] The modern figure of Santa Claus is derived from the Dutch figure of Sinterklaas, which, in turn, was part of its basis in hagiographical tales concerning the historical figure of Christian bishop and gift giver Saint Nicholas. During the Christianization of Germanic Europe, this figure may have absorbed elements of the god Odin, who was associated with the Germanic pagan midwinter event of Yule and led the Wild Hunt, a ghostly procession through the sky. Over time, traits of this character and the British folklore character Father Christmas merged to form the modern Santa Claus known today.



German, British, Norse, Scandinavian....  Can you name a single Non-White Culture there?

You damned Liberals are always looking for something to cry racism about.


----------



## OriginalShroom

Santa Claus, for those too damned ignorant to have done any research, is a culmination of several characters in various parts of the European World.

All of which were White.



> Santa Claus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Santa Claus, also known as Saint Nicholas, Father Christmas, Kris Kringle and simply "Santa", is a fantasy figure with legendary, mythical, historical and folkloric origins who, in many western cultures, is said to bring gifts to the homes of the good children on the night before Christmas, December 24. However in some European countries children receive their presents on St. Nicholas' Day, December 6.[1] The modern figure of Santa Claus is derived from the Dutch figure of Sinterklaas, which, in turn, was part of its basis in hagiographical tales concerning the historical figure of Christian bishop and gift giver Saint Nicholas. During the Christianization of Germanic Europe, this figure may have absorbed elements of the god Odin, who was associated with the Germanic pagan midwinter event of Yule and led the Wild Hunt, a ghostly procession through the sky. Over time, traits of this character and the British folklore character Father Christmas merged to form the modern Santa Claus known today.



German, British, Norse, Scandinavian....  Can you name a single Non-White Culture there?

You damned Liberals are always looking for something to cry racism about.


----------



## aaronleland

Now right wingers are deflecting from the real issue. Nobody gives a shit that she called Santa white. She called Jesus white, and that is ridiculous.


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll that started this thread lied.  She had no comment about Jesus and was bemused at something that a commentator had said about there being multiple Santas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not a lie. At 1:45 she says Jesus is White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a white man, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Shit, now I'm not gonna be able to un-see that.

This may actually top "terrorist fist jab".

.


----------



## Dot Com

Saint Nicolas was from Asia Minor hence, he's an Oriental. Wheres Unkotare? He can settle this


----------



## Stephanie

Well maybe someone should poop in her mouth and pee in her eyes

good grief


----------



## aaronleland

Black_Label said:


> Fox on the other hand will likely prove once again they are nothing but propaganda and will not fire Kelly.



Why should they fire her? Nothing about the comment by itself was racist. She should be ridiculed for such an idiotic statement, but I'm not sure she should be fired.


----------



## aaronleland

Stephanie said:


> Well maybe someone should poop in her mouth and pee in her eyes
> 
> good grief



Another attempt at deflection. Do you think Jesus was white, Stephanie?


----------



## Edgetho

As a matter of Anthropology, there are only two races of Humans.

1)  African Black People

2)  Everybody else.

That is just a fact.  Don't believe it?  Check it out.  Fact.

And, OBTW......  African Black People have the most complicated DNA.  Which is why they often have a LOT of trouble finding organ donors.  Their DNA is VERY complicated.  Much more so than anybody else's.

As far as Jesus being 'White'?

Depends on what you (personally) call White.

I would consider anyone not Black to be White.  Asians are White people, so are Arabs, Persians, American Indians, Eskimos, Slavs, Jews, Scandinavians, Mexicans, Peruvians, and......  Anybody that isn't Black.

Now, if she meant Jesus was Teutonic, that might be one thing.  But she didn't say that, did she?

She said Jesus was 'White'

So is everybody who isn't Black.  Just a fact.

Do I care if you believe me?  No.  You are probably better off going through life stupid.  It would hurt a lot if you were to wake up one day and discover what a waste of skin you are.


----------



## Stephanie

aaronleland said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe someone should poop in her mouth and pee in her eyes
> 
> good grief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another attempt at deflection. Do you think Jesus was white, Stephanie?
Click to expand...


Do you seriously think it matters?
and this thread needs deflection..
it's petty


----------



## BDBoop

Black_Label said:


> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?



Christmas break.


----------



## Sarah G

Black_Label said:


> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?



Kelly was also very careful not to upset any kids that may have been watching the show at 10:00pm and were also young enough to believe in Santa.  She said that's just the way it is...  

I kind of liked her and was glad she took Hannity's slot but that whole segment was pretty damn dumb.


----------



## Flopper

Stephanie said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe someone should poop in her mouth and pee in her eyes
> 
> good grief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another attempt at deflection. Do you think Jesus was white, Stephanie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you seriously think it matters?
> and this thread needs deflection..
> it's petty
Click to expand...

I agree.  Who cares what color their skins is.


----------



## blackhawk

The truly sad part of all of this and I mean even more sad than obsessing over what race the fictional Santa Claus is that is focusing more over the skin color of Jesus Christ than the teachings of Christ.


----------



## Esmeralda

What color is the Tooth Fairy?  

My point is, who fucking cares?

Santa is a made up character. He can be any color you want him to be. Maybe Santa is white and Mrs. Santa is black and the elves are multi-racial.  Who fucking gives a shit?

When are people going to figure out it is all one race: human.


----------



## Two Thumbs

kidrocks said:


> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
Click to expand...


A roman witness to his trial described him as being Caucasian.

Santa comes from the lands of very white people.

Liberals are offending b/c they are mentally, emotionally and spiritually very weak and look to be offended by anything to spew their hate and evil across the world.


----------



## Dot Com

Esmeralda said:


> What color is the Tooth Fairy?
> 
> My point is, who fucking cares?
> 
> Santa is a made up character. He can be any color you want him to be. Maybe Santa is white and Mrs. Santa is black and the elves are multi-racial.  Who fucking gives a shit?
> 
> When are people going to figure out it is all one race: human.



They are preaching to their primary demographic- angry old white guys


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white *

Megyn has the right to be provocative if she wants.

Who cares?


----------



## boilermaker55

Don't make them think or research, it will make the right's head explode.




Zona said:


> Wasn't J.C. middle eastern?


----------



## Mac1958

Esmeralda said:


> What color is the Tooth Fairy?
> 
> My point is, who fucking cares?




I agree.  Then what possessed her to say such a stupid thing?  The Santa Claus thing was just dumb, but the Jesus comment was almost certainly untrue.

Indeed, too many people place far too much significance on skin color.  Why did she have to (1) go there, and (2) say what she said?

.


----------



## g5000

Flopper said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another attempt at deflection. Do you think Jesus was white, Stephanie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously think it matters?
> and this thread needs deflection..
> it's petty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  Who cares what color their skins is.
Click to expand...


Megyn Kelly cares.


----------



## candycorn

Edgetho said:


> I would consider anyone not Black to be White.  Asians are White people, so are Arabs, Persians, American Indians, Eskimos, Slavs, Jews, Scandinavians, Mexicans, Peruvians, and......  Anybody that isn't Black.



Dumbest
Post
Ever


----------



## BlindBoo

Edgetho said:


> As a matter of Anthropology, there are only two races of Humans.
> 
> 1)  African Black People
> 
> 2)  Everybody else.
> 
> That is just a fact.  Don't believe it?  Check it out.  Fact.
> 
> And, OBTW......  African Black People have the most complicated DNA.  Which is why they often have a LOT of trouble finding organ donors.  Their DNA is VERY complicated.  Much more so than anybody else's.
> 
> As far as Jesus being 'White'?
> 
> Depends on what you (personally) call White.
> 
> I would consider anyone not Black to be White.  Asians are White people, so are Arabs, Persians, American Indians, Eskimos, Slavs, Jews, Scandinavians, Mexicans, Peruvians, and......  Anybody that isn't Black.
> 
> Now, if she meant Jesus was Teutonic, that might be one thing.  But she didn't say that, did she?
> 
> She said Jesus was 'White'
> 
> So is everybody who isn't Black.  Just a fact.
> 
> Do I care if you believe me?  No.  You are probably better off going through life stupid.  It would hurt a lot if you were to wake up one day and discover what a waste of skin you are.



NOVA | Does Race Exist?

I am going to start this essay with what may seem to many as an outrageous assertion: There is no such thing as a biological entity that warrants the term "race."

The immediate reaction of most literate people is that this is obviously nonsense. The physician will retort, "What do you mean 'there is no such thing as race'? I see it in my practice everyday!" Jane Doe and John Roe will be equally incredulous. Note carefully, however, that my opening declaration did not claim that "there is no such thing as race." What I said is that there is no "biological entity that warrants the term 'race'." "You're splitting hairs," the reader may retort. "Stop playing verbal games and tell us what you really mean!"


----------



## candycorn

Sarah G said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly was also very careful not to upset any kids that may have been watching the show at 10:00pm and were also young enough to believe in Santa.  She said that's just the way it is...
> 
> I kind of liked her and was glad she took Hannity's slot but that whole segment was pretty damn dumb.
Click to expand...


The 24 hour networks have a hard time filling 168 hours a week.  They all have some stupid programming; Kelly's were dumber than most...


----------



## Iceman

Santa emerged from the St.Nicholas, a 4th Century Bishop of Greek Descent who lived in modern day Turkey. This saint was combined with elements, of Odin, the Father of all the other Gods in Nordic Mythology, and other Germanic traditions well. This combined with the pagan holiday of Yule(celebrated at the same time as Christmas) combined to help form the narrative of Christmas and Santa Claus. The modern santa claus we know today emerged from the Dutch figure Sinterklaas and the British figure Father Christmas. Santa Claus is part of the European tradition. He was conceived by White Men. Of course he isn't real but to say he is a black man is just stupid, it denies the European heritage of the idea of Santa Claus. That is the point. 

The effort to strip away the heritage of Christmas and make a Santa for each race is just a way to bastardize and commercialize Christmas even more.


----------



## Iceman

Zona said:


> Wasn't J.C. middle eastern?



The Middle East is a place, not a people or a race.


----------



## Iceman

kidrocks said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are Latin.
Click to expand...


Latin is a language, not a people. Greeks never even spoke Latin you moron.


----------



## Dot Com

Mac1958 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color is the Tooth Fairy?
> 
> My point is, who fucking cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Then what possessed her to say such a stupid thing?  The Santa Claus thing was just dumb, but the Jesus comment was almost certainly untrue.
> 
> Indeed, too many people place far too much significance on skin color.  Why did she have to (1) go there, and (2) say what she said?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I read somewhere where Roger Ailes has to approve every word thats said on that network. Don't know if Megyn has creative license on that show.


----------



## Listening

candycorn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly was also very careful not to upset any kids that may have been watching the show at 10:00pm and were also young enough to believe in Santa.  She said that's just the way it is...
> 
> I kind of liked her and was glad she took Hannity's slot but that whole segment was pretty damn dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 24 hour networks have a hard time filling 168 hours a week.  They all have some stupid programming; Kelly's were dumber than most...
Click to expand...


You should apply.  If there is anyone who could do stupid programming, it would be you.


----------



## Katzndogz

Clearly what libs want to do is stop the giving of presents to children


----------



## aaronleland

Edgetho said:


> As a matter of Anthropology, there are only two races of Humans.
> 
> 1)  African Black People
> 
> 2)  Everybody else.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I care if you believe me?  No.  *You are probably better off going through life stupid.*


----------



## Esmeralda

candycorn said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would consider anyone not Black to be White.  Asians are White people, so are Arabs, Persians, American Indians, Eskimos, Slavs, Jews, Scandinavians, Mexicans, Peruvians, and......  Anybody that isn't Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbest
> Post
> Ever
Click to expand...


LOL If not, pretty damn close.


----------



## Flopper

Not that it makes any difference but Santa is white because he came out northern Europe which is predominately white.  I just don't know why anyone would be interested in what color he is.


----------



## aaronleland

Flopper said:


> Not that it makes any difference but Santa is white because he came out northern Europe which is predominately white.



Not to mention he's never late.... 

Yeah, I said it!


----------



## bianco

Obama is White.

Well he's as much White as he is Black.


----------



## Esmeralda

bianco said:


> Obama is White.
> 
> Well he's as much White as he is Black.



The whole thing of color just becomes ridiculous.  It shouldn't be any different than having blond hair or red hair or black hair.  It shouldn't be any different than having different colored eyes, being short or tall, thin or fat, etc.  It is just part of physical appearance.  We are all the same species.  All human.


----------



## OriginalShroom

aaronleland said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox on the other hand will likely prove once again they are nothing but propaganda and will not fire Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they fire her? Nothing about the comment by itself was racist. She should be ridiculed for such an idiotic statement, but I'm not sure she should be fired.
Click to expand...


You are the idiot for thinking she wasn't right about Santa being White.

But what else do you expect from a Stealers fan?


----------



## aaronleland

OriginalShroom said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox on the other hand will likely prove once again they are nothing but propaganda and will not fire Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they fire her? Nothing about the comment by itself was racist. She should be ridiculed for such an idiotic statement, but I'm not sure she should be fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the idiot for thinking she wasn't right about Santa being White.
> 
> But what else do you expect from a Stealers fan?
Click to expand...


I meant for saying that Jesus was white, not that Santa is.

And quit trying to make Steelers fans look bad. That's our job.


----------



## Sarah G

Dot Com said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color is the Tooth Fairy?
> 
> My point is, who fucking cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Then what possessed her to say such a stupid thing?  The Santa Claus thing was just dumb, but the Jesus comment was almost certainly untrue.
> 
> Indeed, too many people place far too much significance on skin color.  Why did she have to (1) go there, and (2) say what she said?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere where Roger Ailes have to approve every word thats said on that network. Don't know if Megyn has creative license on that show.
Click to expand...


Monica Crowley had this shit eating grin on her face like she loved it that Meagyn was saying all of that stupid stuff.  Then she chimes in with well the original St. Nicholas was Greek!  She is a big dummy too.

She is one of the most obnoxious people on the face of the earth.  She's married to Alan Colmes, Hannity's old whipping boy.


----------



## S.J.

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Then what possessed her to say such a stupid thing?  The Santa Claus thing was just dumb, but the Jesus comment was almost certainly untrue.
> 
> Indeed, too many people place far too much significance on skin color.  Why did she have to (1) go there, and (2) say what she said?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere where Roger Ailes have to approve every word thats said on that network. Don't know if Megyn has creative license on that show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monica Crowley had this shit eating grin on her face like she loved it that Meagyn was saying all of that stupid stuff.  Then she chimes in with well the original St. Nicholas was Greek!  She is a big dummy too.
> 
> She is one of the most obnoxious people on the face of the earth.  *She's married to Alan Colmes, Hannity's old whipping boy.*
Click to expand...

No she isn't.  Her sister is married to Alan.


----------



## aaronleland

Sarah G said:


> She is one of the most obnoxious people on the face of the earth.  She's married to Alan Colmes, Hannity's old whipping boy.



She is married to Alan Colmes? Now I'm not sure who to feel worse for. Monica Crowley or Alan Colmes?

EDIT: I just looked it up, and S.J. is correct. Whew! They both dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Sarah G

S.J. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere where Roger Ailes have to approve every word thats said on that network. Don't know if Megyn has creative license on that show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica Crowley had this shit eating grin on her face like she loved it that Meagyn was saying all of that stupid stuff.  Then she chimes in with well the original St. Nicholas was Greek!  She is a big dummy too.
> 
> She is one of the most obnoxious people on the face of the earth.  *She's married to Alan Colmes, Hannity's old whipping boy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she isn't.  Her sister is married to Alan.
Click to expand...


Ahh, I stand corrected.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Then what possessed her to say such a stupid thing?  The Santa Claus thing was just dumb, but the Jesus comment was almost certainly untrue.
> 
> Indeed, too many people place far too much significance on skin color.  Why did she have to (1) go there, and (2) say what she said?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere where Roger Ailes have to approve every word thats said on that network. Don't know if Megyn has creative license on that show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monica Crowley had this shit eating grin on her face like she loved it that Meagyn was saying all of that stupid stuff.  Then she chimes in with well the original St. Nicholas was Greek!  She is a big dummy too.
> 
> She is one of the most obnoxious people on the face of the earth.  She's married to Alan Colmes, Hannity's old whipping boy.
Click to expand...


All of those Stepford Wives on Faux New are dummies.  They are not hired for their brains or their experience as journalists.


----------



## Avatar4321

I dont care if she said santa was purple.


----------



## BlackSand

*Santa Clause *

He has a boss ride, an awesome house and workshop offshore outside the jurisdiction of the United States  And no distinguishable source of income.
Santa supports unfair hiring practices  Low wages  Overbearing scheduling requirements and mandatory overtime.
He has obviously made countless backroom deals with almost every major corporation across the globe.
He doesn't reimburse the indigenous peoples for the resources he unfairly consumes  And probably doesn't pay property tax either.

He has captured and holds captive several protected animals  Abuses them with a whip and hops them up on an untested and uncontrolled substance to get better performance.
Santa violates every know federal regulation in regards to air traffic control  And weight bearing limits on the standard roof sheathing.
He probably gets kick backs from the shingle companies regarding damage to existing roof coverings.

Santa sets a bad example for our children as overweight and poorly dressed.
He is known to consume gratuitous amounts of junk food along with gallons of milk  With no regard towards fat content and his problems with obesity. 
Santa favors rich kids over poor children  In the quality, value and general number of gifts he provides.

*Why the hell would anyone doubt Santa Clause is white?*


----------



## hunarcy

g5000 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she really say Jesus was white?  Link?
> 
> Santa is white, sure.  But Jesus?  Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll that started this thread lied.  She had no comment about Jesus and was bemused at something that a commentator had said about there being multiple Santas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Not a lie. At 1:45 she says Jesus is White:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus was a white man, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oops.  I read a transcript that didn't have that, so my apologies to the troll that started the thread for that error.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Katzndogz said:


> Clearly what libs want to do is stop the giving of presents to children



Clearly you want to prevent poor parents from giving presents to their children.


----------



## Black_Label




----------



## JimH52

Murdoch will probably give her a big raise.  Maybe she can team up with Rush and come up with some really cool racist zingers!


----------



## JimH52

black_label said:


>



love it!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

OriginalShroom said:


> You are the idiot for thinking she wasn't right about Santa being White.



How can Santa be white when he's not real?


----------



## JimH52

Katzndogz said:


> Clearly what libs want to do is stop the giving of presents to children



.....and kill Santa Clause...right?


----------



## Politico

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you say so? you've already said plenty of stupid shit in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because there's no real historical evidence Jesus existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa and Jesus are imaginary...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's just Jesus?
Click to expand...


Mega backpedal!


----------



## JimH52

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the idiot for thinking she wasn't right about Santa being White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can Santa be white when he's not real?
Click to expand...


PLEASE TELL ME YOU ARE JOKING......No Santa?


----------



## Dot Com

it wouldn't be so cringe-worthy except for the fact that it is the primary, if not the only tv channel Repubs watch for *cough* "news"


----------



## Vox

kidrocks said:


> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
Click to expand...


and what are they - green?


----------



## rightwinger

Santa is whatever color you want him to be

Jesus was a person of color


----------



## Vox

kidrocks said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are Latin.
Click to expand...


you are an idiot.

unbelievable one. Greeks are WHITE. original Latin are Romans - which is also WHITE.

are you guys all a little 

there is no Latin RACE, and there was no Latin America in the 4th century( not that being from Latin America makes you a separate RACE), as there is no middle eastern RACE.

was basic education already so diluted when all of you idiots were in school that you never learned that there are only THREE RACES in the world - White, Black and Asian?


----------



## Vox

bodecea said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Middle Eastern and Greek did not used to be considered "white".   "White" have had a movable definition over the last 2-3 centuries.
Click to expand...


by whom? by idiots like you and other leftards?

they are and always were and always will be anthropologically CAUCASIAN or WHITE race.


----------



## Vox

candycorn said:


> Arafat was white?



of course.

as are all Arabs there.

so are Indians and Pakistani and all Pustuns, Persians and other middle eastern nations.


----------



## Vox

Sallow said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "white" part of the world was the fictitious Jesus Christ from?
> 
> Germany? England? Italy? Russia maybe?
> 
> I suppose this is correct. Because Christ never existed you can make him from anywhere.
Click to expand...


are you really an idiot like kidrocks?


----------



## Vox

The Major Divisions of the Human Race

Most anthropologists recognize 3 or 4 basic races of man in existence today. These races can be further subdivided into as many as 30 subgroups.

Ethnographic division into races from Meyers Konversationslexikon of 1885-90 is listing:
*
    Caucasian races (Aryans, Hamites, Semites)*
    Mongolian races (northern Mongolian, Chinese and Indo-Chinese, Japanese and Korean, Tibetan, Malayan, Polynesian, Maori, Micronesian, Eskimo, American Indian),
    Negroid races (African, Hottentots, Melanesians/Papua, &#8220;Negrito&#8221;, Australian Aborigine, Dravidians, Sinhalese)



Caucasion:
Skull: Dolicephalic(Long-Head),High forehead,Little supraobital development.
Face: Mainly Leptoproscopic( Narrow)Sometimes Meso- or even Euryproscopic, Neither Facial nor alveolar prognathism occurs except among some archaic peoples.
Nose:Long,narrow,high in both root and bridge.

Mongoloid:
Skull: High incidence of Brachycephaly(Short Round Head)
American Indians while Mongoloid are often Dolicephalic.
Foreheads slightly lower than that of the Caucasoid.
No Supraobital development.
Face: Wide and short, projecting cheek bones, Prognathism rare. Shovel shaped incisors common especialy in Asia.
Nose: Mesorine(Low and Broad in both root and bridge.

Negroid:
Skull: usually Dolicephalic, a small minority are Brachycephalic.
Forehead most often high, little supraobital development.
Face: Leproscopic (to a much lesser degree than the Caucasion), Prognathism common in most Negro populations.
Nose: Low & broad in root and bridge with characteristic depression at root.

Another popular division recognizes 4 major races
The world population can be divided into 4 major races, namely white/Caucasian, Mongoloid/Asian, Negroid/Black, and Australoid. This is based on a racial classification made by Carleton S. Coon in 1962. There is no universally accepted classification for &#8220;race&#8221;, however, and its use has been under fire over the last few decades. The United Nations, in a 1950 statement, opted to &#8220;drop the term &#8216;race&#8217; altogether and speak of &#8220;ethnic groups&#8221;. In this case, there are more than 5,000 ethnic groups in the world, according to a 1998 study published in the Scientific American.


----------



## Zona

Vox said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


So the Jesus Christ pics I saw that looked like Peter Frampton was running around in the desert?  Wouldn't a white guy stick out in the desert?  Arent they sort of darker there?


----------



## Zona

rightwinger said:


> Santa is whatever color you want him to be
> 
> Jesus was a person of color



So this guy wasnt from the desert?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

When I was growing up I was taught that there were three races. Negroid, Caucasoid, Mongoloid (black,white,asian). Perhaps now we should add Santasoid and Jesusoid as to avoid oid rage. 
 I personally haven't seen this level of extreme racism since some rodeo clown put on an Obama mask. Seriously, if this "controversy" is an example of racism then we no longer have racism. What we do seem to have is a slow news week and a couple of race baiters who thrive on selective outrage.


----------



## Black_Label

rightwinger said:


> Santa is whatever color you want him to be
> 
> Jesus was a person of color



Not if you're a right winger.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

kidrocks said:


> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
Click to expand...



Forcefully?

I think the problem is you are jealous. Fox has Megan.






MSNBC has Rachel.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

kidrocks said:


> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
Click to expand...


 Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Zona said:


> Wasn't J.C. middle eastern?



Pretty sure he was Jewish. That makes him a white racist by the standards of Al Sharpton, who is definitely black.


----------



## Toro

Santa is Canadian. 

He's also probably Inuit. 

Jesus would have been dark skinned.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

kidrocks said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are Latin.
Click to expand...


Latin came after Greek.


----------



## BDBoop

JohnL.Burke said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
Click to expand...


Half the board.


----------



## tap4154

Megyn just tweeted that she's addressing WHITE SANTA GATE tonight.

Megyn Kelly &#8207;@megynkelly  2m  
Tune in tonight at 9p where I will address &#8211; brace for it &#8211; the SANTA controversy!


----------



## Political Junky

Quantum Windbag said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Forcefully?
> 
> I think the problem is you are jealous. Fox has Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC has Rachel.
Click to expand...

I'll always go the smart one [Rachel] for my news, thanks.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

BDBoop said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the board.
Click to expand...


 I don't think so. Find me one conservative on this board who doesn't think Al Sharpton is a racist.


----------



## Dot Com

Megyn Kelly Called In Sick Last Night -- Daily Intelligencer


----------



## tap4154

Quantum Windbag said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Forcefully?
> 
> I think the problem is you are jealous. Fox has Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC has Rachel.
Click to expand...


Would love to see Megyn debate Maddow on ANY issue. Kelly would clean her clock! Maddow only does well surrounded by sychophants.


----------



## Katzndogz

Megyn Kelly was almost preening that she is big enough to be attacked over nonsense.    She's going to milk this phony outrage for all she can get.  

Why is Baron Samedi black?  How come he's never white, or mexican?   If Santa should be a penguin shouldn't the Baron be a gerbil?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

BREAKING NEWS!!!!! Bill O'Reilly just said that the Pink Panther is Pink! Get ready for a race war!!!!!


----------



## BDBoop

JohnL.Burke said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!! Bill O'Reilly just said that the Pink Panther is Pink! Get ready for a race war!!!!!



John, sometimes you make me laugh so hard!

This is not one of those times.


----------



## blackhawk

Megyn Kelly addressed the silly topic at the start of her show interestingly enough the woman who wrote the Slate article that Kelly and the other's were talking about the other night was invited to be a guest on the show tonight but Slate it seems would not give her the go ahead to appear on FOX. Kelly did have another black woman on who shared the viewpoint of the Slate author as well as a black minister who did not the discussion was polite respectful with no anger or hatred from anyone so for all who tried to blow this up into something it was not you get the EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Lumpy 1

tap4154 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forcefully?
> 
> I think the problem is you are jealous. Fox has Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC has Rachel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would love to see Megyn debate Maddow on ANY issue. Kelly would clean her clock! Maddow only does well surrounded by sychophants.
Click to expand...


They like that Maddow lies to them and treats them like idiots...


----------



## Barb

Lumpy 1 said:


> tap4154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forcefully?
> 
> I think the problem is you are jealous. Fox has Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC has Rachel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see Megyn debate Maddow on ANY issue. Kelly would clean her clock! Maddow only does well surrounded by sychophants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They like that Maddow lies to them and treats them like idiots...
Click to expand...


name a lie. link please


----------



## S.J.

Toro said:


> Santa is Canadian.
> 
> He's also probably Inuit.
> 
> Jesus would have been dark skinned.


He would have been whatever color his Father wanted him to be.


----------



## Political Junky

Lumpy 1 said:


> tap4154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forcefully?
> 
> I think the problem is you are jealous. Fox has Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC has Rachel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see Megyn debate Maddow on ANY issue. Kelly would clean her clock! Maddow only does well surrounded by sychophants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They like that Maddow lies to them and treats them like idiots...
Click to expand...

Funny, no one's ever mentioned a lie that Maddow has told.
As a matter of fact, if she misstates anything, she corrects it right away or on the next show.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Toro said:


> Santa is Canadian.
> 
> He's also probably Inuit.
> 
> Jesus would have been dark skinned.



I don't know about Santa, but if Jesus looked like David he had red hair and a fair complexion.


----------



## blackhawk

BDBoop said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the board.
Click to expand...

Wow that really narrows it down though it would be more accurate to say many on the right here don't believe many of the racism claims made by the left are true not that racism does not exist. For example about a week ago Melissa Hines Perry of MSNBC went on rant about the term Obamacare claiming it was a racist term created by wealthy white men to put themselves above a black man it's claims of racism like this the right rejects not the existence of racism.
MSNBC host: Obamacare a 'wealthy white men' racist word - Washington Times


----------



## JakeStarkey

_Fox News host Megyn Kelly _has that smarmy anus-twist 0 smile that just turns off normal guys.


----------



## BDBoop

JakeStarkey said:


> _Fox News host Megyn Kelly _has that smarmy anus-twist 0 smile that just turns off normal guys.



I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.


----------



## Political Junky

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fox News host Megyn Kelly _has that smarmy anus-twist 0 smile that just turns off normal guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## BDBoop

Political Junky said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fox News host Megyn Kelly _has that smarmy anus-twist 0 smile that just turns off normal guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...


I don't think Kelly could do it. There is a required suspension of logic to what she does on Fox. I don't know that she could pull it off in a debate, where she won't be surrounded by sycophants.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Quantum Windbag said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa is Canadian.
> 
> He's also probably Inuit.
> 
> Jesus would have been dark skinned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Santa, but if Jesus looked like David he had red hair and a fair complexion.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Watched her backpedaling on this tonight.


----------



## Black_Label

BDBoop said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Kelly could do it. There is a required suspension of logic to what she does on Fox. I don't know that she could pull it off in a debate, where she won't be surrounded by sycophants.
Click to expand...


No right wing talking heads would ever debate democrats as they would get their asses handed to them.


----------



## American Horse

BDBoop said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Kelly could do it. There is a required suspension of logic to what she does on Fox. I don't know that she could pull it off in a debate, where she won't be surrounded by sycophants.
Click to expand...


You know, I've seen her take on some very tough opponents, including Bill O'Reilly.  I'm not sure you know from where you speak.  Need I ask the obligatory question: have your ever watched her, say on her daytime show when she talked about the law?

Seems to me a whole lot of people - not necessarily you Betty - are piling on with little or no first hand information and for no better reason than she is on Fox. FNC gives a lot of opportunities and latitude to female anchors, and they do more than just register their opinions.


----------



## candycorn

Vox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arafat was white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course.
> 
> as are all Arabs there.
> 
> so are Indians and Pakistani and all Pustuns, Persians and other middle eastern nations.
Click to expand...


For purposes of this conversation only, I'm sure.


----------



## BDBoop

American Horse said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Kelly could do it. There is a required suspension of logic to what she does on Fox. I don't know that she could pull it off in a debate, where she won't be surrounded by sycophants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I've seen her take on some very tough opponents, including Bill O'Reilly.  I'm not sure you know from where you speak.  Need I ask the obligatory question: have your ever watched her, say on her daytime show when she talked about the law?
> 
> Seems to me a whole lot of people - not necessarily you Betty - are piling on with little or no first hand information and for no better reason than she is on Fox. FNC gives a lot of opportunities and latitude to female anchors, and they do more than just register their opinions.
Click to expand...




"Including Bill O'Reilly."


----------



## Iceman

Black_Label said:


>



What bullshit that picture is.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fox News host Megyn Kelly _has that smarmy anus-twist 0 smile that just turns off normal guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.
Click to expand...


Kelly would be the only one debating. If Maddow was in the same room as Kelly she would be masterdebating.


----------



## BDBoop

JohnL.Burke said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Fox News host Megyn Kelly _has that smarmy anus-twist 0 smile that just turns off normal guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kelly would be the only one debating. If Maddow was in the same room as Kelly she would be masterdebating.
Click to expand...


You and Rush are two of a kind.

That's not a compliment.


----------



## Lumpy 1

[ame=http://youtu.be/cRQKirsCB-E]santa claus is chinese proof - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Jesus Christ pics I saw that looked like Peter Frampton was running around in the desert?  Wouldn't a white guy stick out in the desert?  Arent they sort of darker there?
Click to expand...


Not if they wear sunscreen,


----------



## ScienceRocks

Who gives a fuck? People have a right to believe santa is what ever color they wish to believe.

What happened to freedom of thought?


----------



## MeBelle

Dot Com said:


> Megyn Kelly Called In Sick Last Night -- Daily Intelligencer





> TVNewser reports that Kelly just happened to be out sick, *and she "will address her controversial comments about Santa Claus and Jesus" tonight.* While Kelly did mention that she wasn't feeling well earlier this week,,,,


 



			
				Dot Com said:
			
		

> * Daily Intelligencer *



*^^^^^^*     *^^^^^*​


----------



## ScienceRocks

I wouldn't care if santa was blue and flew out of peoples asses while they slept.


----------



## Politico

I agree. I am going to put up a whole bunch of white Santas on the lawn surrounded by a little black elves.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

BDBoop said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Kelly-Maddow debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly would be the only one debating. If Maddow was in the same room as Kelly she would be masterdebating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Rush are two of a kind.
> 
> That's not a compliment.
Click to expand...


 And yet I take it as such. What a crazy world we live in.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Matthew said:


> I wouldn't care if santa was blue and flew out of peoples asses while they slept.



 Santazumas revenge?


----------



## hunarcy

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you say so? you've already said plenty of stupid shit in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because there's no real historical evidence Jesus existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa and Jesus are imaginary...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's just Jesus?
Click to expand...



Perhaps there IS historic evidence that Jesus existed.  Though the links don't work, the main page is where the evidence is.  And, what I love most is that the author of the site is trying to debunk the "Jesus is a historical figure" meme, so they present the evidence and try (with varying success) to rebut it.  

THE HISTORICAL REFERENCES TO JESUS; A Scholarly Analysis


----------



## JoeB131

hunarcy said:


> [
> 
> 
> Perhaps there IS historic evidence that Jesus existed.  Though the links don't work, the main page is where the evidence is.  And, what I love most is that the author of the site is trying to debunk the "Jesus is a historical figure" meme, so they present the evidence and try (with varying success) to rebut it.
> 
> THE HISTORICAL REFERENCES TO JESUS; A Scholarly Analysis



Well, no, there really isn't.  

The problem with the "non-Christian" sources is that like the Christian sources, they were written decades after the fact, and were handed down through Christian sources with some creative transcribing and translating.  

Now you compare that to another historical JC, that being Julius Caesar, there's a lot of contemporary sourcing, there's physical evidence, there are coins with his image as well as cities and forts that he built.  

But here's the thing.  While I have no doubt Julius Caesar lived, I don't think he was a god, even though the Roman Senate voted him divine  honors after his assassination.  

Jesus wasn't a God, either, even if he did exist.


----------



## candycorn

Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.

Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.  

Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.


----------



## Dot Com

MeBelle60 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly Called In Sick Last Night -- Daily Intelligencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TVNewser reports that Kelly just happened to be out sick, *and she "will address her controversial comments about Santa Claus and Jesus" tonight.* While Kelly did mention that she wasn't feeling well earlier this week,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Daily Intelligencer *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^*     *^^^^^*​
Click to expand...


ummm..... I read that you old dried up cun.....errr..... prune  

She did what conservatives like to do  call out sick when they are too embarrassed to show up for work. Some Libral intern  prolly had to pick up her slack.


----------



## Katzndogz

Politico said:


> I agree. I am going to put up a whole bunch of white Santas on the lawn surrounded by a little black elves.



You are going to put lawn jockeys on your lawn?   Isn't that illegal or racist or something?  I don't think you can show black people as Santa's elves.   After all, the elves make all the toys, as workers aren't they really Santa's slaves?   How much does imaginary Santa pay his imaginary slaves?   Do they have worker's comp, health insurance, do they make minimum wage?


----------



## Katzndogz

Dot Com said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly Called In Sick Last Night -- Daily Intelligencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Daily Intelligencer *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^*     *^^^^^*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm..... I read that you old dried up cun.....errr..... prune
> 
> She did what conservatives like to do  call out sick when they are too embarrassed to show up for work. Some Libral intern  prolly had to pick up her slack.
Click to expand...


As a liberal, who doesn't watch the show, you lied about it!  Imagine that.  A democrat lying.

It's becoming a democrat way of life.


----------



## Dot Com

Katzndogz said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^*     *^^^^^*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm..... I read that you old dried up cun.....errr..... prune
> 
> She did what conservatives like to do  call out sick when they are too embarrassed to show up for work. Some Libral intern  prolly had to pick up her slack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a liberal, who doesn't watch the show, you lied about it!  Imagine that.  A democrat lying.
> 
> It's becoming a democrat way of life.
Click to expand...


ummm..... I watched the relevant, cringe-worthy clip asswipe.


----------



## Geaux4it

She lie

-Geaux


----------



## Mr Natural

Since they're both mythical characters, they can be what ever we want them to be.


----------



## Dot Com

Mr Clean said:


> Since they're both mythical characters, they can be what ever we want them to be.



makes sense to me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

No, of course fox won't fire Kelly. She is doing exactly what she is being paid to do - mix and stir the shit. Indeed, this latest idiocy could get her a raise.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mr Clean said:


> Since they're both mythical characters, they can be what ever we want them to be.



Wait till they find out the Easter bunny is black too!


----------



## Dot Com

Megyn 



rw newscasters saying anything for a buck


----------



## peach174

Why is it OK when other ethnic groups have their representation of Santa's and Jesus but not OK when Whites have their own?
Megan Kelly was agreeing with the black woman. She saw her point of view until the ridiculous commit about penguins.
Why didn't the Black Woman's family have images of a Black Santa like other Black Family have done?

Ethnic Santa's


----------



## Geaux4it

peach174 said:


> Why is it OK when other ethnic groups have their representation of Santa's and Jesus but not OK when Whites have their own?
> Megan Kelly was agreeing with the black woman. She saw her point of view until the ridiculous commit about penguins.
> Why didn't the Black Woman's family have images of a Black Santa like other Black Family have done?
> 
> Ethnic Santa's



You forgot one

-Geaux


----------



## wavingrl

I don't know when I have heard a more convoluted explanation.

'It was a joke'--Megyn Kelly tried to explain that she was being facetious about the idea of Santa being a penguin/Slate article. 

Maybe--it was--but it was adolescent type of humor.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

*News Flash*

Santa's Still White

Get the fuck over it!

"If you like your White Santa, you can keep him. Period"


----------



## peach174

wavingrl said:


> I don't know when I have heard a more convoluted explanation.
> 
> 'It was a joke'--Megyn Kelly tried to explain that she was being facetious about the idea of Santa being a penguin/Slate article.
> 
> Maybe--it was--but it was adolescent type of humor.



And Aisha Harris who said that Santa should be a penguin wasn't?


----------



## Katzndogz

How come no female Santas?    How come no transgendered Santas or gay Santas buggering the elves?






My Santa.


----------



## Tank

There is no way a black could live at the North Pole


----------



## Iceman

candycorn said:


> *Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.*
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.



This is where the problem lies. This commercialization of Christmas and it's atomization down to the level where Santa is, "whatever you wish", is destroying the traditional European heritage of Christmas in the way of feel good liberalism and corporate advertising convenience.


----------



## wavingrl

peach174 said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know when I have heard a more convoluted explanation.
> 
> 'It was a joke'--Megyn Kelly tried to explain that she was being facetious about the idea of Santa being a penguin/Slate article.
> 
> Maybe--it was--but it was adolescent type of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Aisha Harris who said that Santa should be a penguin wasn't?
Click to expand...


As far as I am concerned the entire thing was ridiculous.

Race--always a good angle, I suppose.

Tired of it. 

Megyn never really tried to explain the 'Jesus is white, too'. Or my attention had waned.

This sort of thing seems to happen a lot--meaningless dialogue.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

candycorn said:


> Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.



 What's hilarious are the people commenting on this topic who haven't seen the Kelly segment .
 Kelly was responding to an article written by an african-american woman who lamented the fact that Santa is white.
 Kelly and the african-american woman both agree that Santa is white.
 This obviously makes sense since Santa is indeed white. Who says? Pop culture.
 Some people on this site though have suggested that Santa can be any color you want him to be.
 Duh.
 You can draw a picture of the Pink Panther and make him purple. Nobody cares.
 You can put Speedy Gonzales in a kimono and make him asian. Nobody cares.
 You can hang up a picture of Joe Biden's skull and draw a brain inside of it. Nobody cares.

 I reiterate, an african american woman wrote an article lamenting the FACT that Santa is white. Kelly agrees with said african american woman that Santa is white. Yet, it's kelly who is accused of racial impropriety  by some weird redefinition of racism. Shouldn't the african american woman also be subjected to the same brainless knee jerk reactionary overblown politically correct nonsense? It wasn't "Fox culture" that brought up Honkey Claus . It was the african american woman who wrote the article that was being discussed who brought up Honky Claus. Ho ho motherfu**ing ho.


----------



## Zona

JohnL.Burke said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
Click to expand...


Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. They&#8217;re Wrong.
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/08/conservatives-think-racism-is-dead-wrong.html


----------



## Lumpy 1

Well, if I had seen Mommy kissing a Black Santa Claus under the mistletoe, I admit it, I would have been shocked...

[ame=http://youtu.be/ilLT-ge6Luo]The Ronettes - I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Samson

CrusaderFrank said:


> "On Wednesday night, Kelly was responding to an article by Slate writer Aisha Harris, who wrote an article entitled  Santa Claus Should Not Be a White Man Anymore .
> 
> LOL
> 
> I guess it's better than talking about ObamaCare, NSA, IRS, or Obama blowing Raul Castro





"Obama blowing Raul Castro"...........




Are they both white?


----------



## Samson

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well, if I had seen Mommy kissing a Black Santa Claus under the mistletoe, I admit it, I would have been shocked...





I'm not going to ask what you would have been doing watching her with a White Santa.


----------



## Samson

JohnL.Burke said:


> You can put Speedy Gonzales in a kimono and make him asian. Nobody cares..




I care.




*An Asian Speedy Gonzales! WTF!!!! Has the world spun *off its axis???!!!


----------



## Samson

Tank said:


> There is no way a black could live at the North Pole



They would need extra vitamin D supplements.


----------



## peach174

Zona said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. Theyre Wrong.
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. Wrong. -- Daily Intelligencer
Click to expand...


Wrong
Conservative do not think that Racism is Dead.
Much improvements have been made but there is still some more to work on.
Conservatives want to have poor Black Children to have a good education, but lefties lies and propaganda about it have been believed by those that vote for the left.
It's like some on the left think that the left does not lie. That everything they say is true when it is not.
You all see the rights lies and propaganda but you don't see your own. They are lying to you too lefties.
It is the left who are making up too much false stuff in order to keep racism alive and well.
After all the Black Leaders are making themselves millionaires over it.


----------



## wavingrl

to me--the whole thing is very strange

Slate Prevents 'Penguin Santa Claus' Author From Appearing With Fox's Megyn Kelly | NewsBusters


----------



## candycorn

Iceman said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.*
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the problem lies. This commercialization of Christmas and it's atomization down to the level where Santa is, "whatever you wish", is destroying the traditional European heritage of Christmas in the way of feel good liberalism and corporate advertising convenience.
Click to expand...


Wow....the only way to respond is ...wow...

Just out of morbid curiosity; why is it a problem if your neighbor, your friend, a stranger on the street or anyone else for that matter thinks Santa is Chinese?  Does it change the way you feel about it?  

Santa Clause is fictional; you understand that right?


----------



## candycorn

JohnL.Burke said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hilarious are the people commenting on this topic who haven't seen the Kelly segment .
> Kelly was responding to an article written by an african-american woman who lamented the fact that Santa is white.
> Kelly and the african-american woman both agree that Santa is white.
> This obviously makes sense since Santa is indeed white. Who says? Pop culture.
> Some people on this site though have suggested that Santa can be any color you want him to be.
> Duh.
> You can draw a picture of the Pink Panther and make him purple. Nobody cares.
> You can put Speedy Gonzales in a kimono and make him asian. Nobody cares.
> You can hang up a picture of Joe Biden's skull and draw a brain inside of it. Nobody cares.
> 
> I reiterate, an african american woman wrote an article lamenting the FACT that Santa is white. Kelly agrees with said african american woman that Santa is white. Yet, it's kelly who is accused of racial impropriety  by some weird redefinition of racism. Shouldn't the african american woman also be subjected to the same brainless knee jerk reactionary overblown politically correct nonsense? It wasn't "Fox culture" that brought up Honkey Claus . It was the african american woman who wrote the article that was being discussed who brought up Honky Claus. Ho ho motherfu**ing ho.
Click to expand...


Could care less how Ms. Kelly described Santa.  He's fiction.  

Automatically assuming a Palestinian baby is white is fine too if you're on The View or Good Morning Phoenix.  When you try to pass yourself off as a serious journalist...it becomes problematic.  

I'm sure her career at Fox is well secure since the superstition and dogma of the "news" network is what it is.  It would be just like Chris Matthews alleging Santa or Jesus was female.  The former is "who cares", the latter is factually incorrect but the dogma/superstition is served by the moronic allegation.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Zona said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. They&#8217;re Wrong.
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. Wrong. -- Daily Intelligencer
Click to expand...


 I find it interesting that the title of the less than truthful opinion hit piece you posted a link to is titled CONSERVATIVES THINK RACISM IS DEAD. THEY'RE WRONG, does not quote any conservatives saying that racism is dead. The title of the silly hit piece (by a self described liberal hawk) is not supported by the hit piece itself. So I ask again, can you name one conservative who thinks racism is dead?


----------



## Iceman

candycorn said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.*
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the problem lies. This commercialization of Christmas and it's atomization down to the level where Santa is, "whatever you wish", is destroying the traditional European heritage of Christmas in the way of feel good liberalism and corporate advertising convenience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....the only way to respond is ...wow...
> 
> Just out of morbid curiosity; why is it a problem if your neighbor, your friend, a stranger on the street or anyone else for that matter thinks Santa is Chinese?  Does it change the way you feel about it?
> 
> Santa Clause is fictional; you understand that right?
Click to expand...


Is "wow" really your response? I mean, surely, as an enlightened "liberal", you could come up with a more witty retort? I mean, you think some of the pithy material from the daily Show or Colbert report would rub off on you guys. I guess I am hoping for too much. 

They can think whatever they want.

The question here is the cultural narrative. Of course Santa isn't real, but the cultural narrative behind Santa and behind Christmas is very real, and it is a European narrative, forged from Christian and Pagan traditions, entirely western in nature. It is very real to Aisha Harris as well, who wishes to destroy part of the European heritage behind Christmas because a White Santa makes her feel uncomfortable. So on one hand liberals are defending her when she says a White Santa is racist, and on the other hand, saying it doesn't matter what race you think Santa is. 

So which is it? Does a White Santa matter or doesn't it?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

candycorn said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's hilarious are the people commenting on this topic who haven't seen the Kelly segment .
> Kelly was responding to an article written by an african-american woman who lamented the fact that Santa is white.
> Kelly and the african-american woman both agree that Santa is white.
> This obviously makes sense since Santa is indeed white. Who says? Pop culture.
> Some people on this site though have suggested that Santa can be any color you want him to be.
> Duh.
> You can draw a picture of the Pink Panther and make him purple. Nobody cares.
> You can put Speedy Gonzales in a kimono and make him asian. Nobody cares.
> You can hang up a picture of Joe Biden's skull and draw a brain inside of it. Nobody cares.
> 
> I reiterate, an african american woman wrote an article lamenting the FACT that Santa is white. Kelly agrees with said african american woman that Santa is white. Yet, it's kelly who is accused of racial impropriety  by some weird redefinition of racism. Shouldn't the african american woman also be subjected to the same brainless knee jerk reactionary overblown politically correct nonsense? It wasn't "Fox culture" that brought up Honkey Claus . It was the african american woman who wrote the article that was being discussed who brought up Honky Claus. Ho ho motherfu**ing ho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could care less how Ms. Kelly described Santa.  He's fiction.
> 
> Automatically assuming a Palestinian baby is white is fine too if you're on The View or Good Morning Phoenix.  When you try to pass yourself off as a serious journalist...it becomes problematic.
> 
> I'm sure her career at Fox is well secure since the superstition and dogma of the "news" network is what it is.  It would be just like Chris Matthews alleging Santa or Jesus was female.  The former is "who cares", the latter is factually incorrect but the dogma/superstition is served by the moronic allegation.
Click to expand...


 Anthropologists have classified three races. Caucasian, Mongolian and Negroid. These classifications are centered on bone structure other that pigmentation of skin. According to anthropologists, Aryans, Hamites and semites are classified as caucasian. 
 Even though George Hamilton has tanned skin he is still classified as a caucasian (white). This seems to have confused a few people on this site. Jesus, indeed was white if one is looking  at Jesus through the prism of science. Which is the classification I personally prefer. The dogma and superstitions come from people who attach their own anti-scientific definitions of race to substantiate a convoluted and politically motivated view of the world because facts don't conform to their opinions.


----------



## candycorn

JohnL.Burke said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's hilarious are the people commenting on this topic who haven't seen the Kelly segment .
> Kelly was responding to an article written by an african-american woman who lamented the fact that Santa is white.
> Kelly and the african-american woman both agree that Santa is white.
> This obviously makes sense since Santa is indeed white. Who says? Pop culture.
> Some people on this site though have suggested that Santa can be any color you want him to be.
> Duh.
> You can draw a picture of the Pink Panther and make him purple. Nobody cares.
> You can put Speedy Gonzales in a kimono and make him asian. Nobody cares.
> You can hang up a picture of Joe Biden's skull and draw a brain inside of it. Nobody cares.
> 
> I reiterate, an african american woman wrote an article lamenting the FACT that Santa is white. Kelly agrees with said african american woman that Santa is white. Yet, it's kelly who is accused of racial impropriety  by some weird redefinition of racism. Shouldn't the african american woman also be subjected to the same brainless knee jerk reactionary overblown politically correct nonsense? It wasn't "Fox culture" that brought up Honkey Claus . It was the african american woman who wrote the article that was being discussed who brought up Honky Claus. Ho ho motherfu**ing ho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could care less how Ms. Kelly described Santa.  He's fiction.
> 
> Automatically assuming a Palestinian baby is white is fine too if you're on The View or Good Morning Phoenix.  When you try to pass yourself off as a serious journalist...it becomes problematic.
> 
> I'm sure her career at Fox is well secure since the superstition and dogma of the "news" network is what it is.  It would be just like Chris Matthews alleging Santa or Jesus was female.  The former is "who cares", the latter is factually incorrect but the dogma/superstition is served by the moronic allegation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anthropologists have classified three races. Caucasian, Mongolian and Negroid. These classifications are centered on bone structure other that pigmentation of skin. According to anthropologists, Aryans, Hamites and semites are classified as caucasian.
> Even though George Hamilton has tanned skin he is still classified as a caucasian (white). This seems to have confused a few people on this site. Jesus, indeed was white if one is looking  at Jesus through the prism of science. Which is the classification I personally prefer. The dogma and superstitions come from people who attach their own anti-scientific definitions of race to substantiate a convoluted and politically motivated view of the world because facts don't conform to their opinions.
Click to expand...


So, This person:







Is the same race as this person from Brazil?, 






This person from Cuba:






This person from Europe:






This person from Egypt:


----------



## Zander

Santa is white. It's time for leftists to get over it.....


----------



## JohnA

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you know, when you are in a hole, it's usually best to stop digging.
> 
> I know no one has broken it to you that there is no Santa yet, but, gosh, guy, there really isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which is it an attack on all santa's or just an attack on Jesus?
> Come on shit stain, show everybody just how bigoted liberals can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, the point is, you need imaginary pixies to make your worldview works is kind of on you, isn't it.
> 
> There's no magic White Snow Pixie who is going to give you presents.
> 
> There's No magic White Sky Pixie who is going to give you an afterlife.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...

 well

 santa could be a muslim  
 jc is a jew 
the sugar plum fairy could be  gay 
leprechauns   could  be green 
jack frost could be white 
 any of these statements could  be true the only thing true about any of them is that they are all fiction 
 now go and find something useful to do


----------



## JohnL.Burke

candycorn said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could care less how Ms. Kelly described Santa.  He's fiction.
> 
> Automatically assuming a Palestinian baby is white is fine too if you're on The View or Good Morning Phoenix.  When you try to pass yourself off as a serious journalist...it becomes problematic.
> 
> I'm sure her career at Fox is well secure since the superstition and dogma of the "news" network is what it is.  It would be just like Chris Matthews alleging Santa or Jesus was female.  The former is "who cares", the latter is factually incorrect but the dogma/superstition is served by the moronic allegation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthropologists have classified three races. Caucasian, Mongolian and Negroid. These classifications are centered on bone structure other that pigmentation of skin. According to anthropologists, Aryans, Hamites and semites are classified as caucasian.
> Even though George Hamilton has tanned skin he is still classified as a caucasian (white). This seems to have confused a few people on this site. Jesus, indeed was white if one is looking  at Jesus through the prism of science. Which is the classification I personally prefer. The dogma and superstitions come from people who attach their own anti-scientific definitions of race to substantiate a convoluted and politically motivated view of the world because facts don't conform to their opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, This person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the same race as this person from Brazil?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Cuba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Egypt:
Click to expand...


 Brazil has a lot of citizens who's ancestors were slaves so there was a lot of interbreeding. Just like in this country. So what? That doesn't change any anthropological fact. As for the rest of the folks on the list. Yes, of course they are the same race. It's not really debatable. I feel like I'm on The View.


----------



## candycorn

JohnL.Burke said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anthropologists have classified three races. Caucasian, Mongolian and Negroid. These classifications are centered on bone structure other that pigmentation of skin. According to anthropologists, Aryans, Hamites and semites are classified as caucasian.
> Even though George Hamilton has tanned skin he is still classified as a caucasian (white). This seems to have confused a few people on this site. Jesus, indeed was white if one is looking  at Jesus through the prism of science. Which is the classification I personally prefer. The dogma and superstitions come from people who attach their own anti-scientific definitions of race to substantiate a convoluted and politically motivated view of the world because facts don't conform to their opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, This person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the same race as this person from Brazil?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Cuba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has a lot of citizens who's ancestors were slaves so there was a lot of interbreeding. Just like in this country. So what? As for the rest of the folks on the list. Yes, of course they are the same race. It's not really debatable unless you are denouncing anthropology.
Click to expand...


So you and Anwar Sadat (if you are white) are both of the same race.  Fascinating.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

candycorn said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, This person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the same race as this person from Brazil?,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Cuba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person from Egypt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil has a lot of citizens who's ancestors were slaves so there was a lot of interbreeding. Just like in this country. So what? As for the rest of the folks on the list. Yes, of course they are the same race. It's not really debatable unless you are denouncing anthropology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you and Anwar Sadat (if you are white) are both of the same race.  Fascinating.
Click to expand...


 Yes, Anwar Sadat and I are both caucasians. I'm also the same color as Adolf Hitler and Stalin. You got me. I hope I can get a passport before anybody finds out my race connection with Ossama Bin Laden!


----------



## wavingrl

Teacher disciplined for 'Santa is white' remark | www.ajc.com


----------



## hjmick

Slow news day?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

wavingrl said:


> Teacher disciplined for 'Santa is white' remark | www.ajc.com



 I actually agree with the teacher being disciplined. Telling a black student that he can't dress like Santa because Santa is white is pretty pathetic. The AP attempting to draw a parallel between the teacher and Megyn Kelly is just silly, pointless and biased.


----------



## wavingrl

JohnL.Burke said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher disciplined for 'Santa is white' remark | www.ajc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree with the teacher being disciplined. Telling a black student that he can't dress like Santa because Santa is white is pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...


was the student black--I would have assumed Hispanic. no clue to the teacher's ethnicity. perhaps has personal issues--

why would anyone say such a thing--particularly a teacher--to kids--the choices were Santa, elf or reindeer.

<The move came after students at Cleveland High School were told they could come to class dressed as Santa, an elf or a reindeer.

Michael Rougier said his ninth-grade son, Christopher, arrived wearing a Santa hat and beard, and the teacher asked the boy: "Don't you know Santa Clause is white? Why are you wearing that?"

The teacher's name was not released, and attempts by The Associated Press to reach school officials Saturday were unsuccessful.

Michael Rougier said the teacher's comments enraged him.

"There's no room for that in the classroom," he said. "Whether this teacher felt Christopher may have been wearing this out of context, there's no room for it. There's just no room for it."
>


<A spokesman for Rio Rancho Public Schools said the Cleveland High School teacher knows he made a "dumb" mistake and has since apologized to the Rougier family.

Michael Rougier said he still has concerns. "If he has that attitude, how is it affecting students, studies, grading habits, trending toward Caucasian kids?" Rougier said of the teacher.

The teacher still works at Cleveland, but Christopher has been removed from his class, KOB-TV reported.>


then the question--why was a high school sponsoring such an activity--in NM?

Who knows--I assumed schools across the nation were doing less celebrating of many holidays. This makes some sense to me---too many holidays to celebrate. I attended 'majority white schools' in the 50s/60s --in elementary school we certainly made Christmas decorations and all of that. By high school--not so much--certain the chorus and band gave Christmas concerts--probably some sort of after school dances--the celebrating was done at home. Never would we have had a day to wear costumes to school. Whatever. 

Just turn race into an issue at every opportunity--it will not turn out well. jmo. Divisive--or just insane.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

wavingrl said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher disciplined for 'Santa is white' remark | www.ajc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree with the teacher being disciplined. Telling a black student that he can't dress like Santa because Santa is white is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would anyone say such a thing--particularly a teacher--to kids--the choices were Santa, elf or reindeer.
Click to expand...


Good question. I'm glad the teacher was disciplined. I personally would have added Grinch to the list.


----------



## Geaux4it

She can say what she wants... Cuz she's hawt......  

-Geaux


----------



## wavingrl

Geaux4it said:


> She can say what she wants... Cuz she's hawt......
> 
> -Geaux



ok. 'serious journalist'--not to me. Poor choice of a topic in the first place. fluff.


----------



## candycorn

JohnL.Burke said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil has a lot of citizens who's ancestors were slaves so there was a lot of interbreeding. Just like in this country. So what? As for the rest of the folks on the list. Yes, of course they are the same race. It's not really debatable unless you are denouncing anthropology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you and Anwar Sadat (if you are white) are both of the same race.  Fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Anwar Sadat and I are both caucasians. I'm also the same color as Adolf Hitler and Stalin. You got me. I hope I can get a passport before anybody finds out my race connection with Ossama Bin Laden!
Click to expand...


Well put...you're attempt to legitimize what Ms. Kelly said has reached new heights in craziness.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

candycorn said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you and Anwar Sadat (if you are white) are both of the same race.  Fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Anwar Sadat and I are both caucasians. I'm also the same color as Adolf Hitler and Stalin. You got me. I hope I can get a passport before anybody finds out my race connection with Ossama Bin Laden!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well put...you're attempt to legitimize what Ms. Kelly said has reached new heights in craziness.
Click to expand...


  LOL! Your attempt to redefine race was funny. Manufactured outrage (either from the left or right, both sides play this dumb game) is nothing new. I suppose ignoring science and history in an attempt to exploit racial division is certainly common enough. I simply haven't seen this tactic used in such a sophomoric and obvious way before. I blame our education system.


----------



## Esmeralda

Middle Easterners are Caucasion; however, skin tone varies from as light as Northern Europeans to as dark as Asians.  However, as far as Jesus Christ is concerned, he was from the Middle East and though his skin tone may have been light (not very likely imo), his hair would have been dark brown or black and his eyes would have been brown.  

Santa Claus is an imaginary figure and can be whatever color you imagine him to be. However, if he origninated in the area that is now modern Turkey, he would have a Mediterranean olive toned skin, or even darker. He would be Caucasion.


----------



## S.J.

Esmeralda said:


> Middle Easterners are Caucasion; however, skin tone varies from as light as Northern Europeans to as dark as Asians.  *However, as far as Jesus Christ is concerned, he was from the Middle East and though his skin tone may have been light (not very likely imo), his hair would have been dark brown or black and his eyes would have been brown.*
> 
> Santa Claus is an imaginary figure and can be whatever color you imagine him to be. However, if he origninated in the area that is now modern Turkey, he would have a Mediterranean olive toned skin, or even darker. He would be Caucasion.


What color was his Father?


----------



## protectionist

Dot Com said:


> you can't make this stuff up (pun intended). Megyn fired a shot across the bow in their annual "war on christmas"  meme.
> 
> Megyn Kelly's Fox News Christmas war: Santa Claus 'just is' white - latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday's "The Kelly File," the newswoman criticized a Slate article written by a black journalist that questioned cultural depictions of Santa as white and suggested that the traditional jolly and zaftig elf should be replaced by a penguin.
> 
> "For all you kids watching at home, Santa just is white," Kelly informed viewers. "Santa is what he is.... I wanted to get that straight."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has she met him? How does she know?
> 
> They actually have a "war map". Is this true or are they just being facetious?
> 
> War on Christmas - Fox Nation
Click to expand...


How she knows is that millions of pictures of Santa Claus, for centuries, have all shown him to be white.  In addition, the character originates from the gift-giving Saint Nicholas of Myra, who was a 4th-century Greek Christian bishop of Myra (now Demre) in Lycia, a province of the Byzantine Anatolia, now in Turkey.  So happens St. Nicky was white.

As for Jesus, just like George Washington, he lived before the age of photograghy.  But artistic paintings go way back to long before Jesus' time.  Both he and Washington are shown in thousands of paintings as being white.

So that's how Megyn Kelly (and all of us) know that Santa and Jesus were white.  Got it now ?


----------



## MeBelle

Dot Com said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly Called In Sick Last Night -- Daily Intelligencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Daily Intelligencer *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^*     *^^^^^*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm..... I read that you old dried up cun.....errr..... prune
> 
> She did what conservatives like to do  call out sick when they are too embarrassed to show up for work. Some Libral intern  prolly had to pick up her slack.
Click to expand...


But that didn't happen, did it?

Another fail for you Dotty!

You are so classy, not.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JohnL.Burke said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. Theyre Wrong.
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. Wrong. -- Daily Intelligencer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the title of the less than truthful opinion hit piece you posted a link to is titled CONSERVATIVES THINK RACISM IS DEAD. THEY'RE WRONG, does not quote any conservatives saying that racism is dead. The title of the silly hit piece (by a self described liberal hawk) is not supported by the hit piece itself. So I ask again, can you name one conservative who thinks racism is dead?
Click to expand...


Post a poll on the Board and see what you get.


----------



## Samson

protectionist said:


> How she knows is that millions of pictures of Santa Claus, for centuries, have all shown him to be white.





You do realize that there is no Santa Clause, right?

Now the Easter Bunny is certainly white, based on centuries of pictorial evidence:


----------



## Iceman

According to liberals, Jesus is a liberal arab homosexual, or doesn't exist, or something...


----------



## candycorn

JohnL.Burke said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Anwar Sadat and I are both caucasians. I'm also the same color as Adolf Hitler and Stalin. You got me. I hope I can get a passport before anybody finds out my race connection with Ossama Bin Laden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well put...you're attempt to legitimize what Ms. Kelly said has reached new heights in craziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Your attempt to redefine race was funny. Manufactured outrage (either from the left or right, both sides play this dumb game) is nothing new. I suppose ignoring science and history in an attempt to exploit racial division is certainly common enough. I simply haven't seen this tactic used in such a sophomoric and obvious way before. I blame our education system.
Click to expand...

You should blame the moron you see in the mirror.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

JakeStarkey said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. They&#8217;re Wrong.
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. Wrong. -- Daily Intelligencer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the title of the less than truthful opinion hit piece you posted a link to is titled CONSERVATIVES THINK RACISM IS DEAD. THEY'RE WRONG, does not quote any conservatives saying that racism is dead. The title of the silly hit piece (by a self described liberal hawk) is not supported by the hit piece itself. So I ask again, can you name one conservative who thinks racism is dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a poll on the Board and see what you get.
Click to expand...


 We already went through that in a previous post.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

candycorn said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well put...you're attempt to legitimize what Ms. Kelly said has reached new heights in craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Your attempt to redefine race was funny. Manufactured outrage (either from the left or right, both sides play this dumb game) is nothing new. I suppose ignoring science and history in an attempt to exploit racial division is certainly common enough. I simply haven't seen this tactic used in such a sophomoric and obvious way before. I blame our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should blame the moron you see in the mirror.
Click to expand...


 What's wrong? Couldn't think of any cootie jokes?


----------



## Politico

And still Jesus has nothing to do with it since she only mentioned Santa Claus derp.


----------



## Sarah G

candycorn said:


> Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.



Not certain why she felt the need to bring it up at all.


----------



## Sarah G

Politico said:


> And still Jesus has nothing to do with it since she only mentioned Santa Claus derp.



Somebody on that panel brought up Jesus.


----------



## BDBoop

If Jesus existed, he was not white. And if you are seriously invested in him being white, you probably want to take a look at that.


----------



## Politico

Exactly. She didn't.


----------



## Sarah G

Politico said:


> Exactly. She didn't.



It was her show though so she needs to take responsibility just as you all want Obama to take responsibility for everything happing in the US government.  Works the same way so Kelly is responsible for the Jesus comment too.


----------



## Esmeralda

tap4154 said:


> If Aisha Harris want to put a Santa hat on a dildo in her own home, that's fine by me. But we have have facts and many centuries of tradition to keep. Just like the word "marriage" which is one man and one woman.



Nothing will ever change for you, will it, poor thing?  The world was one way the day you were born and it will be the same way the day you die.


----------



## Esmeralda

Listening said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Kelly suggest that Santa Crap in Michelle Obama's mouth ?
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin isn't the First Lady.


----------



## Esmeralda

Dot Com said:


> Saint Nicolas was from Asia Minor hence, he's an Oriental. Wheres Unkotare? He can settle this



I  lived in Turkey (Asia Minor).  The area that was known as Asia Minor and is now known as Turkey has been occupied by Greeks, Persians and Romans in turn throughout its history. The people are Caucasian, but their skin color ranges from light to dark.  Most are olive or darker toned but some are quite fair.  I am of Northern European extraction, quite fair with dark blond hair and hazel eyes.  Though most Turkish people have dark brown or black hair, nowadays, Turkish women, like women all over the world, color their hair and many are blonds by choice.  Many also have fair skin.  Many times I was taken for a Turkish woman when people encountered me, before speaking to me.  However, the majority of Turkish people do not have quite fair skin and usually have dark brown or black hair and dark eyes.  If Santa originated in Turkey/Asia Minor, it's as likely as not that he had a dark skin tone, as well as dark hair and eyes, realizing of course he is a fiction.

As well, because of the area of the world he came from, and his parentage, it is most likely Jesus was a dark skinned Caucasian with dark eyes and hair. I think one thing some white people think is that all Caucasians are white. Not so. What I am very certain about is that Jesus did not resemble the images we so often see of him: long, straight blond hair, long thin nose, blue eyes, & pale skin.  Highly, extremely unlikely.

I believe Jesus did exist, as a man and a prophet, not as the son of God.   It is the Europeans who have created the image of the blond, blue eyed Jesus. Seems they have created the whiter than white image of Santa too.  

However, IMO *this story is not about race*. All Caucasians are not 'white.'  This story is about a stupid woman who assumes that her world view is the ONLY one.  She is not much of an intellect in so doing, but, given the bimbos Fox is known for having as its news people, it's not surprising.


----------



## BDBoop

Listening said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just days ago Fox news host Megyn Kelly made one of the most asinine statements in TV news history claiming Jesus and Santa were both white.
> 
> She since has vanished and has not been hosting her show or posting on twitter. Could it be fox is a going to let Kelly go to show they are a legitimate network like MSNBC that let Bashier go over comments? Or are they going to continue to show they are nothing but a radical biased network that lets their hosts spew all the garbage they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Kelly suggest that Santa Crap in Michelle Obama's mouth ?
Click to expand...



You're right, [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] - listening is ever-so-classy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JohnL.Burke said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the title of the less than truthful opinion hit piece you posted a link to is titled CONSERVATIVES THINK RACISM IS DEAD. THEY'RE WRONG, does not quote any conservatives saying that racism is dead. The title of the silly hit piece (by a self described liberal hawk) is not supported by the hit piece itself. So I ask again, can you name one conservative who thinks racism is dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a poll on the Board and see what you get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already went through that in a previous post.
Click to expand...


You've hit rock bottom.


----------



## peach174

BDBoop said:


> If Jesus existed, he was not white. And if you are seriously invested in him being white, you probably want to take a look at that.



So is it just as wrong that he is depicted as Black or Asian or Hispanic?


----------



## candycorn

Sarah G said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not certain why she felt the need to bring it up at all.
Click to expand...


Given her recent exhausting run in with Palin, she probably thought she needed to re-establish her conservative credentials.  Not a better way to do it than re-enforce the superstition of the ideology.

Look for her to get some sort of "meaty"  multi-part report "assigned" to her concerning the under privileged or Africa.  As stated, her career is secure; her credibility is tarnished.


----------



## Sarah G

candycorn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santa is a fictional character...describe him/her whatever you wish.
> 
> Jesus was (or is if you prefer) an actual person born in Bethlehem which is in Palestine.  Highly unlikely he would have been white.
> 
> Again, none of this should matter.  What's hilarious is the Fox culture that just automatically assumes any benefactory entity such as Santa for believers or Christianity for it's followers must be white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not certain why she felt the need to bring it up at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given her recent exhausting run in with Palin, she probably thought she needed to re-establish her conservative credentials.  Not a better way to do it than re-enforce the superstition of the ideology.
> 
> Look for her to get some sort of "meaty"  multi-part report "assigned" to her concerning the under privileged or Africa.  As stated, her career is secure; her credibility is tarnished.
Click to expand...


Her credibility is important at this point.  Are you saying that because her career is secure, it's ok if her credibility is a little damaged?  Just asking because you mentioned it a couple of times.


----------



## Stephanie

Luddly Neddite said:


> No, of course fox won't fire Kelly. She is doing exactly what she is being paid to do - mix and stir the shit. Indeed, this latest idiocy could get her a raise.



my gawd you really think she should FIRED over a comment on Santa Claus"
you people become  hysterical over the dummest crap

just like on a thread on a Obama Selfie y


----------



## Avatar4321

So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.

and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Papawx3

I won't vote on this survey because I think it's phrased incorrectly.  It assumes that Megan Kelley was wrong in voicing her opinion.  I happen to agree with her in that opinion.


----------



## candycorn

Sarah G said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not certain why she felt the need to bring it up at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given her recent exhausting run in with Palin, she probably thought she needed to re-establish her conservative credentials.  Not a better way to do it than re-enforce the superstition of the ideology.
> 
> Look for her to get some sort of "meaty"  multi-part report "assigned" to her concerning the under privileged or Africa.  As stated, her career is secure; her credibility is tarnished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her credibility is important at this point.  Are you saying that because her career is secure, it's ok if her credibility is a little damaged?  Just asking because you mentioned it a couple of times.
Click to expand...


If credibility were important to her, she wouldn't be on Fox.  The same goes for Ed Shultz at MSNBC.  Both networks are the same.  

But there are strains of journalism at those networks.  Nobody would confuse Chris Wallace's superior credentials with those of Bill O'Reily or Chris Matthews resume with Al Sharpton.  Where Kelly used to harbor a place that wasn't quite Wallace-esqe, she wasn't so clearly the entertainment business with most of the rest of the line-up.  Now...it's unclear if shes a serious journalist.  Her agent is going to steer her toward doing something with more gravitas soon.  

As for if it's ok?  As long as the paychecks hit the account, its okay with most news-network journalists.  The question is whether or not she wants to be considered a serious journalist, have awards named after her, become a mentor to others, host Presidential debates, etc...  All the things that serious players in the profession get to do.  In truth, however, being on Fox will likely trump any sort of resurrection she tries to perform.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"10 Days until Christmas and I'm Still White"


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?



I think we just find it hilarious the Faux News uses these kinds of "outrage" to get stupid white people like you upset.  

Let's review, shall we.  An obscure black columnist says that maybe we need a non-white or perhaps even non-human Santa.  Most sensible people kind of shrug, but man, for the folks at Faux News, this is an OUTRAGE.  Santa is totally white and so was Jesus!!!! You can't take that away from us!!!!

And when people point out how silly they look doing it, you guys get all upset that we aren't upset about other problems, usually caused the rich people who pay Faux News to keep you Cleetuses upset about this sort of shit.


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we just find it hilarious the Faux News uses these kinds of "outrage" to get stupid white people like you upset.
> 
> Let's review, shall we.  An obscure black columnist says that maybe we need a non-white or perhaps even non-human Santa.  Most sensible people kind of shrug, but man, for the folks at Faux News, this is an OUTRAGE.  Santa is totally white and so was Jesus!!!! You can't take that away from us!!!!
> 
> And when people point out how silly they look doing it, you guys get all upset that we aren't upset about other problems, usually caused the rich people who pay Faux News to keep you Cleetuses upset about this sort of shit.
Click to expand...


Except it you who are getting outraged. I just find your racial obsession absolutely stupid.


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we just find it hilarious the Faux News uses these kinds of "outrage" to get stupid white people like you upset.
> 
> Let's review, shall we.  An obscure black columnist says that maybe we need a non-white or perhaps even non-human Santa.  Most sensible people kind of shrug, but man, for the folks at Faux News, this is an OUTRAGE.  Santa is totally white and so was Jesus!!!! You can't take that away from us!!!!
> 
> And when people point out how silly they look doing it, you guys get all upset that we aren't upset about other problems, usually caused the rich people who pay Faux News to keep you Cleetuses upset about this sort of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it you who are getting outraged. I just find your racial obsession absolutely stupid.
Click to expand...


Guy, you belong to a cult that thinks dark skin is a curse from God.  

Let's keep in mind, Megyn Kelley was supposed to be the "Serious" journalist replacing Hannity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm Dreaming of a White Santa....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSUT8Inl14]WHITE CHRISTMAS - Bing Crosby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131

Funny, CrusaderFrank, when you talk about Christmas, I get more of this image.


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we just find it hilarious the Faux News uses these kinds of "outrage" to get stupid white people like you upset.
> 
> Let's review, shall we.  An obscure black columnist says that maybe we need a non-white or perhaps even non-human Santa.  Most sensible people kind of shrug, but man, for the folks at Faux News, this is an OUTRAGE.  Santa is totally white and so was Jesus!!!! You can't take that away from us!!!!
> 
> And when people point out how silly they look doing it, you guys get all upset that we aren't upset about other problems, usually caused the rich people who pay Faux News to keep you Cleetuses upset about this sort of shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we just find it hilarious the Faux News uses these kinds of "outrage" to get stupid white people like you upset.
> 
> Let's review, shall we.  An obscure black columnist says that maybe we need a non-white or perhaps even non-human Santa.  Most sensible people kind of shrug, but man, for the folks at Faux News, this is an OUTRAGE.  Santa is totally white and so was Jesus!!!! You can't take that away from us!!!!
> 
> And when people point out how silly they look doing it, you guys get all upset that we aren't upset about other problems, usually caused the rich people who pay Faux News to keep you Cleetuses upset about this sort of shit.
Click to expand...



Hint- It wasn't a Conservative who posted the story to being with.
It's hilarious that the Left is so outraged over Fox News.

We are not upset, we are just having fun with the lefties who are so obsessed with one Cable News station that is not in lock step with all of the other lefty news media


----------



## Theowl32

AL Sharpton thinks Jesus was a negro. 

There, I just balanced this thread out. 

I now have 12 posts. 3 more before I can use URL links. Woo hooo


----------



## JoeB131

No, you guys are really upset. Please review this thread and see who is losing there shit that News Barbie isn't turning out to be star they thought she'd be.


----------



## Theowl32

The level of crap this world is going through, and the left get all riled up by the notion that someone thinks Santa Clause was white. 

Hey lefty, why don't you blame Hollywood for that?

Is Tim Allen or Ed Asner black?

No?


----------



## Theowl32

Hi lefties? 

Are you really thinking there is less credibility with Fox News than MSNBC?

Want to compare absurdities?

Thought not.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mods: We need a "*Libs Losing it Over White Santa*" Subforum


----------



## peach174

JoeB131 said:


> No, you guys are really upset. Please review this thread and see who is losing there shit that News Barbie isn't turning out to be star they thought she'd be.



Just because you think that it is so, does not mean that it is.
I bet that the vast majority of Conservative's on this board don't even watch her show.
I don't.
Like I said it was not a righty who posted this about Kelly's show.


----------



## Katzndogz

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we just find it hilarious the Faux News uses these kinds of "outrage" to get stupid white people like you upset.
> 
> Let's review, shall we.  An obscure black columnist says that maybe we need a non-white or perhaps even non-human Santa.  Most sensible people kind of shrug, but man, for the folks at Faux News, this is an OUTRAGE.  Santa is totally white and so was Jesus!!!! You can't take that away from us!!!!
> 
> And when people point out how silly they look doing it, you guys get all upset that we aren't upset about other problems, usually caused the rich people who pay Faux News to keep you Cleetuses upset about this sort of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it you who are getting outraged. I just find your racial obsession absolutely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, you belong to a cult that thinks dark skin is a curse from God.
> 
> Let's keep in mind, Megyn Kelley was supposed to be the "Serious" journalist replacing Hannity.
Click to expand...


She didn't replace Hannity.  Hannity didn't go anywhere.  He's just on at a different time, which is right after Megyn Kelly.   

The comment that Santa is white was in response to an article written by a black woman who suggested that Santa be a big penguin.  

Santa is white.  The reason why Santa is white is because Santa is a legend of people who are white.   Santa lives at the north pole where Africans aren't found.   Santa is white for the same reason Baron Samedi is black.  Baron Samedi is a legend of black people and part of the religion of vudu.  

This phony leftist outrage and horror that Kelly said that Santa is white is on the same level as the debate over how many angels could dance on the head of a pin.


----------



## BDBoop

JakeStarkey said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a poll on the Board and see what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already went through that in a previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've hit rock bottom.
Click to expand...


He enjoys being compared to Rush Limbaugh - so this is not surprising.


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?



Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?


----------



## Geaux4it

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
Click to expand...


What a drag.. Does this mean Snow White was black too?   

-Geaux


----------



## Synthaholic

*Megyn Kelly Spins, Fails*











I have to say there have been moments when Ive thought Megyn Kelly  was a real blast of fresh air in the fetid, morning-breath swamps of  cable news: whip-smart, mildly sassy, occasionally rebellious, she is a  real star on the propaganda network of the GOP/Tea Party. So I wondered  how she would respond to her rather unfortunate assertions this week  that both Santa Claus and Jesus Christ were white. Heres the original segment. Here is her response.


*Id say two things. The original segment was clearly not as  light-hearted and humorous as Kelly now insists it was. She did not  originally refer to the Slate piece as tongue-in-cheek and responded  to its provocation by being offended, not amused. Since both tapes are  out there, make your own mind up. But rather than cop to an obvious  error  made off the cuff  she made the decision to hunker down and  accuse others of persecuting Fox News because it isnt liberal. So the  classic and silly notion that white Republicans are somehow an oppressed  class  and minorities should just stop whining  became her  correction. But thats not a correction. Its a distraction.*


More to the point, the much more disturbing assertion that Jesus was  white  something Kelly injected into the conversation all by herself   is left hanging. She claims in one aside in her response that the  question is not settled. But it is. Jesus was a first century Jew.  Hes not a northern European. He was Semitic, not Caucasian. Now maybe  Kelly will unpack why she may believe that Jews are somehow white in  her racial categorization of humanity, while, say, Hispanics are not.  But it seems likely she wont. That would open a very large box of  premises Roger Ailes prefers to keep vacuum-wrapped.


So she screwed up  which we all do. But on the core measure of  whether she could fairly cop to her screw-up, correct and apologize for  it, she failed. I tend to think that how journalists respond to error is  more instructive than how they report and analyze in factually  impeccable fashion. On that count, Kelly emerged this week as a flak and  a hack. I guess I was foolish for hoping for more.


(Painting: Mother Mary with the Holy Child Jesus Christ, Oil/canvas, 1913. By Adolf Hitler.)


----------



## JakeStarkey

Non-issue not worth anyone's time.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We need more threads on this outrageous issue!

We need a "White Santa Outrage" Forum

It's the issue of our times!

Generations from now people will be asked "Grandpa, where were you when you first heard Kelly say that Santa was white?"


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
Click to expand...


What's wrong with you people? A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!


----------



## Papawx3

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you people? A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!
Click to expand...


That's like asking a tarantula why he stings.  The answer to that and to your own question is simple.  They are liberals.  It's what they do.


----------



## peach174

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
Click to expand...


It was Aisha Harris who is a Black Liberal Journalist for Slate Mag. who brought it up.

In her article she says this - Like the holiday itself, Santa has long since been extracted from his religious roots, even if the name St. Nicholas still gets thrown around.
Santa Claus an old white man? Not anymore. Meet Santa the Penguin, a new Christmas symbol.

Many Liberals say things like this statement without any correct information.
The Majority of Americans do have him as the religious saint figure, and the majority of Americans do celebrate this as a religious holiday.


----------



## Sarah G

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you people? A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!
Click to expand...


Who wants her to be fired, we're just making an accurate point that she is extremely stupid for saying it.  The women over at Fox are so dumb.  I at least thought Meagyn was smart but she seems to have also sold her soul.  I was wrong about her.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You know, TK, you are wrong when you write "A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged" because you can't prove it.


----------



## peach174

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with you people? A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who wants her to be fired, we're just making an accurate point that she is extremely stupid for saying it.  The women over at Fox are so dumb.  I at least thought Meagyn was smart but she seems to have also sold her soul.  I was wrong about her.
Click to expand...


A few people said she should be fired and it is not an accurate point that she is extremely stupid for saying it. It is your point of view based on what you have read and not watching the show in it's full context.


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> You know, TK, you are wrong when you write "A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged" because you can't prove it.



Martin Bashir at MSNBC
MSNBC?s Martin Bashir Declares That Sarah Palin Deserves for Someone to Urinate in Her Eyes and Defecate in Her Mouth - Citizens News


----------



## hunarcy

Sarah G said:


> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?



Kelly was responding to an essay by Aisha Harris at Slate.com


----------



## Synthaholic

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are being screwed over by real government policies and you are worried about comments on what race a two people you wish were fictional are.
> 
> and somehow we are all racist because of your obsession with race.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What's wrong with you people?* A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!
Click to expand...



Please link to your post that was outraged over Rush using the word 'retard' or calling Fluke a slut, or just link to any post of yours that was outraged over anything ever said by a Right-Winger.

Thanks.


----------



## Synthaholic

peach174 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, TK, you are wrong when you write "A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged" because you can't prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Bashir at MSNBC
> MSNBC?s Martin Bashir Declares That Sarah Palin Deserves for Someone to Urinate in Her Eyes and Defecate in Her Mouth - Citizens News
Click to expand...

Why are you deflecting?


----------



## Big Black Dog

kidrocks said:


> First the conservatives declare that "racism" is non-existence... and now they forcefully declare that Santa and Jesus are white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly says Jesus and Santa are white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly has made herself the center of a racial controversy by declaring that Jesus Christ and Santa Claus are white.
Click to expand...


So, what's the problem with that?


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, TK, you are wrong when you write "A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged" because you can't prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Bashir at MSNBC
> MSNBC?s Martin Bashir Declares That Sarah Palin Deserves for Someone to Urinate in Her Eyes and Defecate in Her Mouth - Citizens News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you deflecting?
Click to expand...


I'm not, I answered Jake's commit that it could not be proven.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Peach, poor comprehension by TK.  The comment was that TK could not prove that no one on the left condemned it.  I have not looked, but I am sure that he is wrong.


----------



## Synthaholic

Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.


----------



## Dot Com

she quit in disgrace yet even though Ailes prolly told her to say it?


----------



## peach174

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Peach, poor comprehension by TK.  The comment was that TK could not prove that no one on the left condemned it.  I have not looked, but I am sure that he is wrong.



I did look, but I could not find any myself made by the left.
Maybe someone else can find some.
It was the right who were condemning it.


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.



And the same goes for Megan Kelly.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

JakeStarkey said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a poll on the Board and see what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already went through that in a previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've hit rock bottom.
Click to expand...


 Kind of given up on the whole conversational skill thing, haven't ya?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Sarah G said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still Jesus has nothing to do with it since she only mentioned Santa Claus derp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody on that panel brought up Jesus.
Click to expand...


 Wouldn't it be kind of fun to watch the Santa/Kelly segment so you know who said what and in what context? Doesn't that sound like fun? I bet it does.


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.



Bashir got it wrong when he was talking about Palin.
Palin was using monetary slavery not human slavery.
I think a lot of this has to do with complete misunderstands of what each side is saying.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Sarah G said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. She didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was her show though so she needs to take responsibility just as you all want Obama to take responsibility for everything happing in the US government.  Works the same way so Kelly is responsible for the Jesus comment too.
Click to expand...


 What exactly is it that you are talking about? She has taken responsibility for her comment. She never denied making her comment. She never lied about making her comment. She never pulled an Obama by pretending she said something she never said. Again, just for funsies, it might be advisable to actually watch the Kelly/Santa segment AND then watch the followup segment where she is taking responsibility for pointing out the obvious. Rather you agree with her or not is inconsequential. She has taken responsibility. Please, find a new manufactured outrage to follow if you can't even be bothered to do your own investigation (taking two minutes to watch youtube) instead of being spoon fed the usual left wing race-baiting talking points and spitting them out like a pez dispenser.


----------



## Synthaholic

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same goes for Megan Kelly.
Click to expand...

Kelly didn't say "Santa just is White"?

Kelly didn't say "Jesus was a White man, too"?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

BDBoop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already went through that in a previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've hit rock bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He enjoys being compared to Rush Limbaugh - so this is not surprising.
Click to expand...


 Let's be fair. I also like being compared to Jesus.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pretty funny


----------



## Synthaholic

JohnL.Burke said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. She didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was her show though so she needs to take responsibility just as you all want Obama to take responsibility for everything happing in the US government.  Works the same way so Kelly is responsible for the Jesus comment too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly is it that you are talking about? *She has taken responsibility for her comment.* She never denied making her comment. She never lied about making her comment. She never pulled an Obama by pretending she said something she never said. Again, just for funsies, it might be advisable to actually watch the Kelly/Santa segment AND then watch the followup segment where she is taking responsibility for pointing out the obvious. Rather you agree with her is inconsequential. She has taken responsibility. Please, find a new manufactured outrage to follow if you can't even be bothered to do your own investigation (taking two minutes to watch youtube) instead of being spoon fed the usual left wing race-baiting talking points and spitting them out like a pez dispenser.
Click to expand...



As I posted before - she hasn't:


Id say two things. The original segment was clearly not as  light-hearted and humorous as Kelly now insists it was. She did not  originally refer to the Slate piece as tongue-in-cheek and responded  to its provocation by being offended, not amused. Since both tapes are  out there, make your own mind up. *But rather than cop to an obvious  error  made off the cuff  she made the decision to hunker down and  accuse others of persecuting Fox News because it isnt liberal. So the  classic and silly notion that white Republicans are somehow an oppressed  class  and minorities should just stop whining  became her  correction. But thats not a correction. Its a distraction.*​


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Synthaholic said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was her show though so she needs to take responsibility just as you all want Obama to take responsibility for everything happing in the US government.  Works the same way so Kelly is responsible for the Jesus comment too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is it that you are talking about? *She has taken responsibility for her comment.* She never denied making her comment. She never lied about making her comment. She never pulled an Obama by pretending she said something she never said. Again, just for funsies, it might be advisable to actually watch the Kelly/Santa segment AND then watch the followup segment where she is taking responsibility for pointing out the obvious. Rather you agree with her is inconsequential. She has taken responsibility. Please, find a new manufactured outrage to follow if you can't even be bothered to do your own investigation (taking two minutes to watch youtube) instead of being spoon fed the usual left wing race-baiting talking points and spitting them out like a pez dispenser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I posted before - she hasn't:
> 
> 
> I&#8217;d say two things. The original segment was clearly not as  light-hearted and humorous as Kelly now insists it was. She did not  originally refer to the Slate piece as &#8220;tongue-in-cheek&#8221; and responded  to its provocation by being offended, not amused. Since both tapes are  out there, make your own mind up. *But rather than cop to an obvious  error &#8211; made off the cuff &#8211; she made the decision to hunker down and  accuse others of persecuting Fox News because it isn&#8217;t liberal. So the  classic and silly notion that white Republicans are somehow an oppressed  class &#8211; and minorities should just stop whining &#8211; became her  &#8220;correction.&#8221; But that&#8217;s not a correction. It&#8217;s a distraction.*​
Click to expand...


 As I mentioned before - she has.
 Ya know, it's kind of funny watching this manufactured outrage because it really is something of a rorschach test. The argument has now morphed into a discussion of racist republicans that should stop telling minorities to stop whining. Jesus Honkey Christ! This "outrage" gets more convoluted by the moment.  Santa Cracker Claus! Calm down folks. You don't like Fox News. We get it. Sheesh! Buy a Roger Ailes voodoo doll or something. Beat up a pillow. Do something more productive than just screaming racial nonsense every time you are told to. It's get so very old, so very quickly.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Synthaholic said:


> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.



Has someone accused you of being smart? Most likely not.

*WARNING: VIDEO CONTAINS GRAPHIC COMMENTARY*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fbJE3RUJMw]Martin Bashir Says Someone Should Sh*t in Sarah Palin's Mouth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> Pretty funny
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN8c4L6RsSY



I love that look on Monica Crowley's face, grinning like she's happy Meagyn Kelly has to do the same idiotic stories they all are required to do to keep their jobs.  Then she jumps in with the White Greek guy thing..


----------



## TemplarKormac

Synthaholic said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly is the one who brought it up.  Wth's wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What's wrong with you people?* A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to your post that was outraged over Rush using the word 'retard' or calling Fluke a slut, or just link to any post of yours that was outraged over anything ever said by a Right-Winger.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


I don't listen to Limbaugh, nor do I care to listen to Limbaugh. You never got mad when Chris Matthews called Laura Ingrahm a 'right wing slut' either, so keep quiet. When you link me to a post where you were expressing outrage over that instance, then you can lecture me. And for the record, anyone is pretty stupid when they are demanding that they get contraceptive care straight from the taxpayers, yeah that's pretty dumb. It's like asking the taxpayer to fund your sexual habits. Sorry, where I come from, having rampant sexual intercourse has consequences that YOU ALONE must pay for. Not me. Does that make her a victim? No. It makes her irresponsible, and spoiled.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLeGQr9TK6g]Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the same goes for Megan Kelly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kelly didn't say "Santa just is White"?
> 
> Kelly didn't say "Jesus was a White man, too"?
Click to expand...


Taken out of context just like Bashir


----------



## TemplarKormac

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bashir got it wrong when he was talking about Palin.
> Palin was using monetary slavery not human slavery.
> I think a lot of this has to do with complete misunderstands of what each side is saying.
Click to expand...


Synthaholic thanks this post, while doing the exact thing it portends. It isn't an accidental misunderstanding, it's willful misunderstanding. Looking for mud to throw that isn't there.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Nicolas was from Asia Minor hence, he's an Oriental. Wheres Unkotare? He can settle this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  lived in Turkey (Asia Minor).  The area that was known as Asia Minor and is now known as Turkey has been occupied by Greeks, Persians and Romans in turn throughout its history. The people are Caucasian, but their skin color ranges from light to dark.  Most are olive or darker toned but some are quite fair.  I am of Northern European extraction, quite fair with dark blond hair and hazel eyes.  Though most Turkish people have dark brown or black hair, nowadays, Turkish women, like women all over the world, color their hair and many are blonds by choice.  Many also have fair skin.  Many times I was taken for a Turkish woman when people encountered me, before speaking to me.  However, the majority of Turkish people do not have quite fair skin and usually have dark brown or black hair and dark eyes.  If Santa originated in Turkey/Asia Minor, it's as likely as not that he had a dark skin tone, as well as dark hair and eyes, realizing of course he is a fiction.
> 
> As well, because of the area of the world he came from, and his parentage, it is most likely Jesus was a dark skinned Caucasian with dark eyes and hair. I think one thing some white people think is that all Caucasians are white. Not so. What I am very certain about is that Jesus did not resemble the images we so often see of him: long, straight blond hair, long thin nose, blue eyes, & pale skin.  Highly, extremely unlikely.
> 
> I believe Jesus did exist, as a man and a prophet, not as the son of God.   It is the Europeans who have created the image of the blond, blue eyed Jesus. Seems they have created the whiter than white image of Santa too.
> 
> However, IMO *this story is not about race*. All Caucasians are not 'white.'  This story is about a stupid woman who assumes that her world view is the ONLY one.  She is not much of an intellect in so doing, but, given the bimbos Fox is known for having as its news people, it's not surprising.
Click to expand...

Santa emerged from the St.Nicholas, a 4th Century Bishop of Greek Descent who lived in modern day Turkey(Much of Turkey prior to subsequent Islamic invasions and Ottoman land grabs was Greek). This saint was combined with elements, of Odin, the Father of all the other Gods in Nordic Mythology, and other Germanic traditions well. This combined with the pagan holiday of Yule(celebrated at the same time as Christmas) combined to help form the narrative of Christmas and Santa Claus. The modern santa claus we know today emerged from the Dutch figure Sinterklaas and the British figure Father Christmas. Santa Claus is part of the European tradition. He was conceived by White Men. Of course he isn't real but to say he is a black man is just stupid, it denies the European heritage of the idea of Santa Claus. That is the point. 

The effort to strip away the heritage of Christmas and make a Santa for each race is just a way to bastardize and commercialize Christmas even more.


----------



## Sarah G

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the same goes for Megan Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't say "Santa just is White"?
> 
> Kelly didn't say "Jesus was a White man, too"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taken out of context just like Bashir
Click to expand...


She actually said it is what it is.  Not out of context.


----------



## hunarcy

Synthaholic said:


> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.



Lie!  

"When Mrs. Palin invoked slavery, she doesnt just prove her rank ignorance. She confirms that if anyone truly qualified for a dose of discipline from Thomas Thistlewood, then she would be the outstanding candidate," he said.

MSNBC promotes video of Bashir calling for urination, defecation on Sarah Palin - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## rightwinger

TemplarKormac said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has someone accused you of being smart? Most likely not.
> 
> *WARNING: VIDEO CONTAINS GRAPHIC COMMENTARY*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fbJE3RUJMw]Martin Bashir Says Someone Should Sh*t in Sarah Palin's Mouth - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Bashir doesn't say anything about Santa or Jesus in that clip? He didn't even say anything about Palin eating shit


----------



## Lumpy 1

All this free advertising for Megyn Kelly over such a silly thing, a fat contract indeed..Capitalism is fun.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What's wrong with you people?* A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to your post that was outraged over Rush using the word 'retard' or calling Fluke a slut, or just link to any post of yours that was outraged over anything ever said by a Right-Winger.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Limbaugh, nor do I care to listen to Limbaugh. You never got mad when Chris Matthews called Laura Ingrahm a 'right wing slut' either, so keep quiet. When you link me to a post where you were expressing outrage over that instance, then you can lecture me. And for the record, anyone is pretty stupid when they are demanding that they get contraceptive care straight from the taxpayers, yeah that's pretty dumb. It's like asking the taxpayer to fund your sexual habits. Sorry, where I come from, having rampant sexual intercourse has consequences that YOU ALONE must pay for. Not me. Does that make her a victim? No. It makes her irresponsible, and spoiled.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLeGQr9TK6g]Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut' - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Not you? Suddenly you're paying taxes?

Everybody who pays taxes will pay for sexual misconduct, just as we pay for the results of gluttony, smoking and other poor choices. You want to be an island? Not happening. Not in this country. Not unless you are completely off the grid.

And stockpiling your way there doesn't count, because then you still didn't build that.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
> 
> "When Mrs. Palin invoked slavery, she doesnt just prove her rank ignorance. She confirms that if anyone truly qualified for a dose of discipline from Thomas Thistlewood, then she would be the outstanding candidate," he said.
> 
> MSNBC promotes video of Bashir calling for urination, defecation on Sarah Palin - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com
Click to expand...


Where did he say she should eat shit and piss?


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
> 
> "When Mrs. Palin invoked slavery, she doesnt just prove her rank ignorance. She confirms that if anyone truly qualified for a dose of discipline from Thomas Thistlewood, then she would be the outstanding candidate," he said.
> 
> MSNBC promotes video of Bashir calling for urination, defecation on Sarah Palin - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did he say she should eat shit and piss?
Click to expand...


Never watched the video, but the transcript indicates faux outrage. He said "IF," and etc.


----------



## boedicca

Santa is ODIN The Norse-Viking God!






Irrefutable Proof that Santa is Odin « Mirovia


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> No, you guys are really upset. Please review this thread and see who is losing there shit that News Barbie isn't turning out to be star they thought she'd be.



lol hilarious. We say "Who cares" and we are the ones upset. Meanwhile you cant shut the heck up about it and are somehow not outraged

Do you ever stop lying to yourself?


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Santa is ODIN The Norse-Viking God!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrefutable Proof that Santa is Odin « Mirovia


----------



## Samson




----------



## boedicca

Indeed.  Santa is a blood thirsty Viking God who made the world out of the body parts of his great grandfather (whom he killed).


----------



## boedicca

I want a flesh eating horse. That would be a great pet:  guard fiend and convenient transportation - combined!


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Indeed.  Santa is a blood thirsty Viking God who made the world out of the body parts of his great grandfather (whom he killed).



Well, you gotta break a few eggs to make an omlette.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> I want a flesh eating horse. That would be a great pet:  guard fiend and convenient transportation - combined!



Considering you're starting with a pet possum, you've got a long way to go towards a flesh-eating horse.


----------



## rightwinger

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
> 
> "When Mrs. Palin invoked slavery, she doesnt just prove her rank ignorance. She confirms that if anyone truly qualified for a dose of discipline from Thomas Thistlewood, then she would be the outstanding candidate," he said.
> 
> MSNBC promotes video of Bashir calling for urination, defecation on Sarah Palin - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did he say she should eat shit and piss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never watched the video, but the transcript indicates faux outrage. He said "IF," and etc.
Click to expand...


He never said it


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Oh heck, I guess the topic of Kelly's Santa-gate is now over. That was a fun fifteen minutes though! It was sort of like watching a bathtub full of angry monkeys. Maybe Sean Hannity will call pinochio white and we can do this all over again! I got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Iceman

Santa is a Nordic Aryan Warrior with elven helpers, fighting off the orcs of the dark southern realm.


----------



## SwimExpert

kidrocks said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove they aren't?
> 
> Are Jews white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nicholas was not Jewish, as I recall, but Greek.
> 
> which is white, of course. As was Jesus Christ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are Latin.
Click to expand...


What?  No they aren't.


----------



## SwimExpert

Edgetho said:


> As a matter of Anthropology, there are only two races of Humans.
> 
> 1)  African Black People
> 
> 2)  Everybody else.
> 
> That is just a fact.  Don't believe it?  Check it out.  Fact.
> 
> And, OBTW......  African Black People have the most complicated DNA.  Which is why they often have a LOT of trouble finding organ donors.  Their DNA is VERY complicated.  Much more so than anybody else's.
> 
> As far as Jesus being 'White'?
> 
> Depends on what you (personally) call White.
> 
> I would consider anyone not Black to be White.  Asians are White people, so are Arabs, Persians, American Indians, Eskimos, Slavs, Jews, Scandinavians, Mexicans, Peruvians, and......  Anybody that isn't Black.
> 
> Now, if she meant Jesus was Teutonic, that might be one thing.  But she didn't say that, did she?
> 
> She said Jesus was 'White'
> 
> So is everybody who isn't Black.  Just a fact.
> 
> Do I care if you believe me?  No.  You are probably better off going through life stupid.  It would hurt a lot if you were to wake up one day and discover what a waste of skin you are.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4Ha_XjCuA8]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

Kelly has insulted the baby Jesus

She should be fired


----------



## Esmeralda

Synthaholic said:


> *Megyn Kelly Spins, Fails*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say there have been moments when Ive thought Megyn Kelly  was a real blast of fresh air in the fetid, morning-breath swamps of  cable news: whip-smart, mildly sassy, occasionally rebellious, she is a  real star on the propaganda network of the GOP/Tea Party. So I wondered  how she would respond to her rather unfortunate assertions this week  that both Santa Claus and Jesus Christ were white. Heres the original segment. Here is her response.
> 
> 
> *Id say two things. The original segment was clearly not as  light-hearted and humorous as Kelly now insists it was. She did not  originally refer to the Slate piece as tongue-in-cheek and responded  to its provocation by being offended, not amused. Since both tapes are  out there, make your own mind up. But rather than cop to an obvious  error  made off the cuff  she made the decision to hunker down and  accuse others of persecuting Fox News because it isnt liberal. So the  classic and silly notion that white Republicans are somehow an oppressed  class  and minorities should just stop whining  became her  correction. But thats not a correction. Its a distraction.*
> 
> 
> More to the point, the much more disturbing assertion that Jesus was  white  something Kelly injected into the conversation all by herself   is left hanging. She claims in one aside in her response that the  question is not settled. But it is. Jesus was a first century Jew.  Hes not a northern European. *He was Semitic, not Caucasian*. Now maybe  Kelly will unpack why she may believe that Jews are somehow white in  her racial categorization of humanity, while, say, Hispanics are not.  But it seems likely she wont. That would open a very large box of  premises Roger Ailes prefers to keep vacuum-wrapped.
> 
> 
> So she screwed up  which we all do. But on the core measure of  whether she could fairly cop to her screw-up, correct and apologize for  it, she failed. I tend to think that how journalists respond to error is  more instructive than how they report and analyze in factually  impeccable fashion. On that count, Kelly emerged this week as a flak and  a hack. I guess I was foolish for hoping for more.
> 
> 
> (Painting: Mother Mary with the Holy Child Jesus Christ, Oil/canvas, 1913. By Adolf Hitler.)



I agree with this except for the fact that Semitic is not a race; it is a sub-division of Caucasion. Which highlights what is an issue with me, all this defining and categorizing people by race.  Human beings are all one race, the human race.  This is my firm belief as far as reality and biology go: we are one species, one race.  All the rest are superficialities which humans have used to make separations and distinctions between themselves.  All these racial categories have no more meaning than separating people who have red hair and freckles from people who have black hair and olive toned skin.  People can use DNA and argue that point, but imo it's a minor point, a superficiality.  Every other aspect of humans is the same; these are minor differences and essentially meaningless.  

I still maintain this thread is about Megan's lack of world perspective, and that her racism is more of a minor issue here. Her assumption that her world view is the only world view is the problem, one she, as a journalist in modern America, should not have.


----------



## SwimExpert

Esmeralda said:


> Semitic is not a race; it is a sub-division of Caucasion.



This is incorrect.  Semitic peoples are Afroasiatic peoples.


----------



## Zander

I remain,  Fauxtraged!!


----------



## Esmeralda

SwimExpert said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semitic is not a race; it is a sub-division of Caucasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is incorrect.  Semitic peoples are Afroasiatic peoples.
Click to expand...


That has to do with culture and language, not with race.

~According to most anthropologists, there are 3-4 major human races: 





> The world population can be divided into 4 major races, namely white/Caucasian, Mongoloid/Asian, Negroid/Black, and Australoid. This is based on a racial classification made by Carleton S. Coon in 1962. There is no universally accepted classification for &#8220;race&#8221;, however, and its use has been under fire over the last few decades. The United Nations, in a 1950 statement, opted to &#8220;drop the term &#8216;race&#8217; altogether and speak of &#8220;ethnic groups&#8221;. In this case, there are more than 5,000 ethnic groups in the world, according to a 1998 study published in the Scientific American.



Semites are an ethnic group within the Caucasian race.

However, as this site says, and I emphatically agree:  





> All men of whatever race are currently classified by the anthropologist or biologist as belonging to the one species, Homo sapiens.This is another way of saying that the differences between human races are not great, even though they may appear so, i.e. black vs white skin. All races of mankind in the world can interbreed because they have so much in common. All races share 99.99+% of the same genetic materials which means that *division of race is largely subjective, and that the original 3-5 races were also probably just subjective descriptions as well*.


 http://blog.world-mysteries.com/science/how-many-major-races-are-there-in-the-world/

All this black/white/Asian stuff is just bullshit, and we need to stop doing it.  We are humans, humans!


----------



## thanatos144

candycorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't J.C. middle eastern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Palestine I believe.
Click to expand...


you think Jesus was from  a made up country ?


----------



## Synthaholic

TemplarKormac said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has someone accused you of being smart? Most likely not.
> 
> *WARNING: VIDEO CONTAINS GRAPHIC COMMENTARY*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fbJE3RUJMw]Martin Bashir Says Someone Should Sh*t in Sarah Palin's Mouth - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

I'm right, you're wrong.

He never says those words.


----------



## Synthaholic

TemplarKormac said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What's wrong with you people?* A guy says on air that Sarah Palin deserves to have people defecate in her mouth, and not one of you is outraged. The man is openly defaming her on national television, NOT ONE of you calls for him to be fired. Megyn Kelly? Something so innocuous and lighthearted as 'Santa Claus and Jesus are white.' Now all of a sudden she deserves to be fired or lambasted? People on liberal networks have said far worse and nastier things,  and not one of you had or has the gumption to call them out. Hypocrites, all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to your post that was outraged over Rush using the word 'retard' or calling Fluke a slut, or just link to any post of yours that was outraged over anything ever said by a Right-Winger.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Limbaugh, nor do I care to listen to Limbaugh.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I know.  None of you ever listen to Limbaugh, making him the #1 radio show.  




> You never got mad when Chris Matthews called Laura Ingrahm a 'right wing slut' either, so keep quiet.


That was Ed Schultz.  And you know that it was clear in his comments that he didn't mean it sexually, right?  He meant it in the same way someone is called an 'attention whore'.




> When you link me to a post where you were expressing outrage over that instance, then you can lecture me.


And vice versa, which is my point.





> And for the record, anyone is pretty stupid when they are demanding that they get contraceptive care straight from the taxpayers, yeah that's pretty dumb. It's like asking the taxpayer to fund your sexual habits. Sorry, where I come from, having rampant sexual intercourse has consequences that YOU ALONE must pay for. Not me. Does that make her a victim? No. It makes her irresponsible, and spoiled.


Do you have the slightest clue how ignorant you sound?

Just one of the medical benefits of birth control pills - and this is from the *Mayo Clinic*, so STFU:


*Can you use birth control pills to delay or eliminate your period?*

*Yes, birth control pills can be used to reduce or eliminate monthly  bleeding.* When birth control pills were first available, they were  packaged as 21 days of active hormonal pills and seven days of placebo  pills. During the week women took the placebo pills, they would have  bleeding similar to a regular menstrual period.  


Today women have many more options &#8212; from regimens with 24 days of  active pills and four days of placebo pills to regimens that are all  active pills. The first extended-cycle pill regimens introduced provide  active hormone pills every day for three months, then one week of  placebo pills or low-dose estrogen pills. Newer extended-cycle regimens  are designed to be taken continuously for one year and suppress all  menstrual bleeding. 


*Continuous or extended-cycle regimens have several potential benefits. They prevent hormonal fluctuations that are responsible for bleeding,  cramping, headaches and other discomforts associated with getting your  period. You also may find that you like the convenience of not having a  period during important events or trips. * 


However, unscheduled bleeding and spotting often occur during the first  few months on this type of regimen. It typically goes away with  continued use, but some women continue to have unscheduled bleeding with  continuous use of pills.  
*Do you need special pills or can you use ordinary birth control pills to prevent having a period?*

*There are birth control pill regimens designed to prevent bleeding for  three months at a time or for as long as a year. But it's possible to  prevent your period with continuous use of any birth control pill.* This  means skipping the placebo pills and starting right away on a new pack.  Continuous use of your birth control pills works best if you're taking a  monophasic pill &#8212; with the same hormone dose in the three weeks of  active pills.


----------



## Synthaholic

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the same goes for Megan Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly didn't say "Santa just is White"?
> 
> Kelly didn't say "Jesus was a White man, too"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taken out of context just like Bashir
Click to expand...

Neither one of them were taken out of context.


----------



## Zander

Esmeralda said:


> Thanks syn.  Given the context in which he made his point, I actually think it was completely appropriate, but a bit too cutting edge, perhaps for a national network.  Palin is the one who brought up slavery, and compared it to an economic problem, showing her total lack of knowledge and empathy for what slavery actually meant to a black African in the Americas.  She got a dose of her own medicine, that's all, and she deserved it.



Yes, it was completely appropriate. That is why he apologized and resigned in shame.


----------



## Esmeralda

Synthaholic said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has someone accused you of being smart? Most likely not.
> 
> *WARNING: VIDEO CONTAINS GRAPHIC COMMENTARY*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fbJE3RUJMw]Martin Bashir Says Someone Should Sh*t in Sarah Palin's Mouth - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right, you're wrong.
> 
> He never says those words.
Click to expand...


Thanks syn. Given the context in which he made his point, I actually think it was completely appropriate, but a bit too cutting edge, perhaps, for a national network. Palin is the one who brought up slavery, and compared it to an economic problem, showing her total lack of knowledge and empathy for what slavery actually meant to a black African in the Americas. She got a dose of her own medicine, that's all, and she deserved it. I would consider what he implied to be meant metaphorically, but literal minds will see things in literal terms.
__________________


----------



## Synthaholic

hunarcy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Bashir didn't say what the wingnuts are accusing him of saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie!
> 
> "When Mrs. Palin invoked slavery, she doesnt just prove her rank ignorance. She confirms that if anyone truly qualified for a dose of discipline from Thomas Thistlewood, then she would be the outstanding candidate," he said.
> 
> MSNBC promotes video of Bashir calling for urination, defecation on Sarah Palin - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com
Click to expand...

Thank you for admitting that Martin Bashir never said that someone should shit in Poor Sarah's mouth.


----------



## Synthaholic

JohnL.Burke said:


> Oh heck, I guess the topic of Kelly's Santa-gate is now over. That was a fun fifteen minutes though! It was sort of like watching a bathtub full of angry monkeys. Maybe Sean Hannity will call pinochio white and we can do this all over again! I got my fingers crossed!


Or maybe an MSNBC host will suggest that some Republican billionaire should lose his fortune.  Then the shit will truly hit the fan!


----------



## SwimExpert

Esmeralda said:


> That has to do with culture and language, not with race.



That's an amazingly stupid thing to say.  



> ~According to most anthropologists, there are 3-4 major human races:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world population can be divided into 4 major races, namely white/Caucasian, Mongoloid/Asian, Negroid/Black, and Australoid. This is based on a racial classification made by Carleton S. Coon in 1962.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdated and disproven ideas.  Coon was a racist who believed that different races represented distinct evolutionary paths into modern humans, and that Europeans and Asians were "advanced" races.  This notion is preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semites are an ethnic group within the Caucasian race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is false.  Semitic peoples originated from Africa.
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

SwimExpert said:


> Outdated and disproven ideas. * Coon was a racist* who believed that different races represented distinct evolutionary paths into modern humans, and that Europeans and Asians were "advanced" races.  This notion is preposterous.





You call the man a coon and HE'S the racist?!????


----------



## thanatos144

Santa is white because that is how he has been shown since Coke put him on a sign in 1931. Jesus was a Jew. According to the US government a Jew is a white person.


----------



## Esmeralda

SwimExpert said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has to do with culture and language, not with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazingly stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~According to most anthropologists, there are 3-4 major human races:
> 
> Outdated and disproven ideas.  Coon was a racist who believed that different races represented distinct evolutionary paths into modern humans, and that Europeans and Asians were "advanced" races.  This notion is preposterous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semites are an ethnic group within the Caucasian race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is false.  Semitic peoples originated from Africa.
Click to expand...




> All early Semites across the entire Near East appear to have originally been Polytheist. Mesopotamian religion is the earliest recorded and for three millennia was the most influential ] exerting strong influence on the later recorded Canaanite religions then practiced in what is today Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, the Palestinian territories and the Sinai Peninsula, and also those of the Arameans, Chaldeans, Phoenicians/Carthaginians and Arabs. The influence of Mesopotamian religion can also be found in Armenian and Graeco-Roman religion and to some degree upon the later Semitic Monotheistic religions of Judaism, Christianity, Mandaeism, Gnosticism and Islam



Semites went to Africa, did not come from it. North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.  



> Conceived as one of the great races, alongside Mongoloid and Negroid, it was taken to consist of a number of "subraces". The Caucasoid peoples were usually divided in three groups on linguistic grounds, termed Aryan (Indo-European), *Semitic* (Semitic languages), and Hamitic (Berber-Cushitic-Egyptian).


 Wiki


However, as I have stated and continute to emphasize:

The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has to do with culture and language, not with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazingly stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is false.  Semitic peoples originated from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All early Semites across the entire Near East appear to have originally been Polytheist. Mesopotamian religion is the earliest recorded and for three millennia was the most influential ] exerting strong influence on the later recorded Canaanite religions then practiced in what is today Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, the Palestinian territories and the Sinai Peninsula, and also those of the Arameans, Chaldeans, Phoenicians/Carthaginians and Arabs. The influence of Mesopotamian religion can also be found in Armenian and Graeco-Roman religion and to some degree upon the later Semitic Monotheistic religions of Judaism, Christianity, Mandaeism, Gnosticism and Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semites went to Africa, did not come from it. North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.
> 
> 
> The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.
Click to expand...


If we are all one race, how come I can get a DNA saying what race I am, or what percentage of each race I am?

There are clearly genetic differences between the races. Race Denial is as ignorant as Biblical Creationism.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Synthaholic said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck, I guess the topic of Kelly's Santa-gate is now over. That was a fun fifteen minutes though! It was sort of like watching a bathtub full of angry monkeys. Maybe Sean Hannity will call pinochio white and we can do this all over again! I got my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe an MSNBC host will suggest that some Republican billionaire should lose his fortune.  Then the shit will truly hit the fan!
Click to expand...


 Isn't that everyday on MSNBC?


----------



## thanatos144

JohnL.Burke said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck, I guess the topic of Kelly's Santa-gate is now over. That was a fun fifteen minutes though! It was sort of like watching a bathtub full of angry monkeys. Maybe Sean Hannity will call pinochio white and we can do this all over again! I got my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe an MSNBC host will suggest that some Republican billionaire should lose his fortune.  Then the shit will truly hit the fan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that everyday on MSNBC?
Click to expand...


You would think there was no Liberal billionaires LOL


----------



## Sallow

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazingly stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is false.  Semitic peoples originated from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All early Semites across the entire Near East appear to have originally been Polytheist. Mesopotamian religion is the earliest recorded and for three millennia was the most influential ] exerting strong influence on the later recorded Canaanite religions then practiced in what is today Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, the Palestinian territories and the Sinai Peninsula, and also those of the Arameans, Chaldeans, Phoenicians/Carthaginians and Arabs. The influence of Mesopotamian religion can also be found in Armenian and Graeco-Roman religion and to some degree upon the later Semitic Monotheistic religions of Judaism, Christianity, Mandaeism, Gnosticism and Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semites went to Africa, did not come from it. North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.
> 
> 
> The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we are all one race, how come I can get a DNA saying what race I am, or what percentage of each race I am?
> 
> There are clearly genetic differences between the races. Race Denial is as ignorant as Biblical Creationism.
Click to expand...


Genetic differences are slight and represent a "probability".

It's amazing people with no acumen in Science seem to use it when it suits them, as if they were experts.


----------



## SwimExpert

Synthaholic said:


> You call the man a coon and HE'S the racist?!????



Sorry, I don't know you, so I have to ask....Are you trying to Poe me?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Science vs. political correctness. Interesting battle.


----------



## Sallow

JohnL.Burke said:


> Science vs. political correctness. Interesting battle.



Isn't it?

The very same people that hold that "race" is meaningful and "genetics" backs them up are the very same people that hold a sky pixie invented the world and all life in seven days.

Gotta love it.


----------



## Iceman

Sallow said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semites went to Africa, did not come from it. North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.
> 
> 
> The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we are all one race, how come I can get a DNA saying what race I am, or what percentage of each race I am?
> 
> There are clearly genetic differences between the races. Race Denial is as ignorant as Biblical Creationism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic differences are slight and represent a "probability".
> 
> It's amazing people with no acumen in Science seem to use it when it suits them, as if they were experts.
Click to expand...


Slight genetic differences are really that slight at all. We share 98% of our genetic material with Chimpanzees. Men and women have one different chromosome(sharing 99.7% of the same DNA, we are quite different). People with an extra chromosome develop down syndrome. The slightest genetic difference make a discernible difference.

You are just denying race to fit a political agenda. You are a race denying creationist. No different than a biblical creationist.


----------



## SwimExpert

Esmeralda said:


> Semites went to Africa, did not come from it.



You know, the sad part is that you're sitting there and making crap up as you go.  But you probably believe it.  You're trying to arrange information around the conclusion you're stubbornly stuck on.  But it's simply not true.

Afroasiatic people originated from Africa.  Modern Jews have a portion of our ancestry that comes from sub-Sahara Africa.  And Ancient Jews had an even larger portion.  



> North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.



Everything you are saying is designed to desperately hold onto a faulty conclusion.  The fact that you insist on clinging to the idea of "Negroid" and "Caucasoid" races shows that you are an ignorant slug.  These ideas are rejected by modern scientists.  They are built upon observations of modern images.  They don't actually do very much to trace ancestral lineage.



> The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.



And this right here shows how stupid you are to say everything else that you're saying.  Human beings of the 21st century look very different than the people of 2000 years ago.  There has been a tremendous amount of ethnic blending.  The ethnic groups that exist today do not directly translate into those of 2000 years ago.  The body of all Jews of 2000 years ago had a different ethnic identity of the body of ethnic Jews today.  Hell, I'm a great example of that fact.  I am ethnically a Jew, but I am also ethnically a Puerto Rican.  I can assure you, such a thing did not exist in the days of Jesus.

The Jews of 2000 years ago had no more relation to the Europeans of the time, than the Europeans had with the Bantu.


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazingly stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is false.  Semitic peoples originated from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All early Semites across the entire Near East appear to have originally been Polytheist. Mesopotamian religion is the earliest recorded and for three millennia was the most influential ] exerting strong influence on the later recorded Canaanite religions then practiced in what is today Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel, the Palestinian territories and the Sinai Peninsula, and also those of the Arameans, Chaldeans, Phoenicians/Carthaginians and Arabs. The influence of Mesopotamian religion can also be found in Armenian and Graeco-Roman religion and to some degree upon the later Semitic Monotheistic religions of Judaism, Christianity, Mandaeism, Gnosticism and Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Semites went to Africa, did not come from it. North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.
> 
> 
> The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we are all one race, how come I can get a DNA saying what race I am, or what percentage of each race I am?
> 
> There are clearly genetic differences between the races. Race Denial is as ignorant as Biblical Creationism.
Click to expand...

Tell that to the United Nations.  There are differences that are shown on DNA.  Since human beings all over the world, from all different enthnic and cultural backgrounds, interbreed, and always have done so, it is truly impossible to objectively ascertain a specific race.  Race is a term used inappropriately.  There are genetic differences of skin color and other things, but this is not 'race.'  It is a term applied inappropriately.


----------



## Esmeralda

SwimExpert said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semites went to Africa, did not come from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, the sad part is that you're sitting there and making crap up as you go.  But you probably believe it.  You're trying to arrange information around the conclusion you're stubbornly stuck on.  But it's simply not true.
> 
> Afroasiatic people originated from Africa.  Modern Jews have a portion of our ancestry that comes from sub-Sahara Africa.  And Ancient Jews had an even larger portion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you are saying is designed to desperately hold onto a faulty conclusion.  The fact that you insist on clinging to the idea of "Negroid" and "Caucasoid" races shows that you are an ignorant slug.  These ideas are rejected by modern scientists.  They are built upon observations of modern images.  They don't actually do very much to trace ancestral lineage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this right here shows how stupid you are to say everything else that you're saying.  Human beings of the 21st century look very different than the people of 2000 years ago.  There has been a tremendous amount of ethnic blending.  The ethnic groups that exist today do not directly translate into those of 2000 years ago.  The body of all Jews of 2000 years ago had a different ethnic identity of the body of ethnic Jews today.  Hell, I'm a great example of that fact.  I am ethnically a Jew, but I am also ethnically a Puerto Rican.  I can assure you, such a thing did not exist in the days of Jesus.
> 
> The Jews of 2000 years ago had no more relation to the Europeans of the time, than the Europeans had with the Bantu.
Click to expand...


You demonstrate yourself to be seriously incapable of understanding and comprehending what my posts are saying. Don't direct anything else toward me.  I don't discuss things with tiresome idiots.  The fact that you are 'Jewish Puerto Rican' totally makes my point, but you can't see it because you apparently don't have the brain power.



> Conceived as one of the great races, alongside Mongoloid and Negroid, it was taken to consist of a number of "subraces". The Caucasoid peoples were usually divided in three groups on linguistic grounds, termed Aryan (Indo-European), Semitic (Semitic languages), and Hamitic (Berber-Cushitic-Egyptian).


 wiki


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Sallow said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science vs. political correctness. Interesting battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it?
> 
> The very same people that hold that "race" is meaningful and "genetics" backs them up are the very same people that hold a sky pixie invented the world and all life in seven days.
> 
> Gotta love it.
Click to expand...


 I don't know who's saying "race" is meaningful in this discussion. What I find interesting though is that people who will angrily fling their feces towards folks who question the cause of global warming suddenly pretend that the science of anthropology is nonexistent.


----------



## SwimExpert

P.S.  Anyone in the 21st century who refers to "Aryan" and/or "Hamitic" in discussions of ethnic groupings, is a flaming idiot because you're referencing racial theories that have been abandoned 100 years ago.  For God's sake, get off Wikipedia's pages about 19 century figures and read some MODERN research, or take a damn class at your local community college.  You may as well start telling me that electrons revolve around an atom's nucleus, or that all substances are made up of different portions of the four elements of air, earth, wind, and fire.


----------



## Sallow

Iceman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are all one race, how come I can get a DNA saying what race I am, or what percentage of each race I am?
> 
> There are clearly genetic differences between the races. Race Denial is as ignorant as Biblical Creationism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic differences are slight and represent a "probability".
> 
> It's amazing people with no acumen in Science seem to use it when it suits them, as if they were experts.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slight genetic differences are really that slight at all. *We share 98% of our genetic material with Chimpanzees*. Men and women have one different chromosome(sharing 99.7% of the same DNA, we are quite different). People with an extra chromosome develop down syndrome. The slightest genetic difference make a discernible difference.
> 
> You are just denying race to fit a political agenda. You are a race denying creationist. No different than a biblical creationist.
Click to expand...


And do you have any fucking idea what that means at all?

We are just starting to understand genetics.  It's  still a young science. People IN science will tell you that the work has just begun.

But people like you, will say it backs up their racist nonsense.

You have no fucking idea what you are talking about.

And you should stop now.

Oh wait..don't bother. You just showed your stupid self for all to see.


----------



## Sallow

JohnL.Burke said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science vs. political correctness. Interesting battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it?
> 
> The very same people that hold that "race" is meaningful and "genetics" backs them up are the very same people that hold a sky pixie invented the world and all life in seven days.
> 
> Gotta love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know who's saying "race" is meaningful in this discussion. What I find interesting though is that people who will angrily fling their feces towards folks who question the cause of global warming suddenly pretend that the science of anthropology is nonexistent.
Click to expand...


You folks are cherry pickers.

This science is valid because it buttresses your idea of race, that science isn't because it says man is causing a shitstorm on earth.

It's scary folks like you can vote.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semites went to Africa, did not come from it. North African people are very different from Sub-Saharan Africans who would racially be considered as Negroid.  Semites came from Mesopotamia, which is the European continent.
> 
> 
> The real issue and fact is that human beings have been moving all over the globe since the inception of the species, moving from one area to another and interbreeding.  We are all ONE RACE. Period.  All these other little distinctions are stupd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we are all one race, how come I can get a DNA saying what race I am, or what percentage of each race I am?
> 
> There are clearly genetic differences between the races. Race Denial is as ignorant as Biblical Creationism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the United Nations.  There are differences that are shown on DNA.  Since human beings all over the world, from all different enthnic and cultural backgrounds, interbreed, and always have done so,* it is truly impossible to objectively ascertain a specific race.  *Race is a term used inappropriately.  There are genetic differences of skin color and other things, but this is not 'race.'  It is a term applied inappropriately.
Click to expand...


No that is simply not the case. Police departments can even identify a suspects race from a swab.
A New DNA Test Can ID a Suspect's Race, But Police Won't Touch It

On a phenotypical level, archaeologists can identify the race of skeletal remains by the skull.


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are all one race, how come I can get a DNA saying what race I am, or what percentage of each race I am?
> 
> There are clearly genetic differences between the races. Race Denial is as ignorant as Biblical Creationism.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the United Nations.  There are differences that are shown on DNA.  Since human beings all over the world, from all different enthnic and cultural backgrounds, interbreed, and always have done so,* it is truly impossible to objectively ascertain a specific race.  *Race is a term used inappropriately.  There are genetic differences of skin color and other things, but this is not 'race.'  It is a term applied inappropriately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is simply not the case. Police departments can even identify a suspects race from a swab.
> A New DNA Test Can ID a Suspect's Race, But Police Won't Touch It
> 
> On a phenotypical level, archaeologists can identify the race of skeletal remains by the skull.
Click to expand...


You have totally, completely, and absolutely missed my point.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Sallow said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it?
> 
> The very same people that hold that "race" is meaningful and "genetics" backs them up are the very same people that hold a sky pixie invented the world and all life in seven days.
> 
> Gotta love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who's saying "race" is meaningful in this discussion. What I find interesting though is that people who will angrily fling their feces towards folks who question the cause of global warming suddenly pretend that the science of anthropology is nonexistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You folks are cherry pickers.
> 
> This science is valid because it buttresses your idea of race, that science isn't because it says man is causing a shitstorm on earth.
> 
> It's scary folks like you can vote.
Click to expand...


 What buttresses my idea of race and climate change is science. There is nothing you seem to believe in that is not politically motivated. 
 Don't be scared that I can vote. Be scared that you're so easily manipulated by political rhetoric and ideologically driven race baiting.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the United Nations.  There are differences that are shown on DNA.  Since human beings all over the world, from all different enthnic and cultural backgrounds, interbreed, and always have done so,* it is truly impossible to objectively ascertain a specific race.  *Race is a term used inappropriately.  There are genetic differences of skin color and other things, but this is not 'race.'  It is a term applied inappropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is simply not the case. Police departments can even identify a suspects race from a swab.
> A New DNA Test Can ID a Suspect's Race, But Police Won't Touch It
> 
> On a phenotypical level, archaeologists can identify the race of skeletal remains by the skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have totally, completely, and absolutely missed my point.
Click to expand...


What is your point then? I am just responding to what you posted and what I highlighted. Don't be mad at me because you can't convey your point of view.


----------



## Sallow

JohnL.Burke said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who's saying "race" is meaningful in this discussion. What I find interesting though is that people who will angrily fling their feces towards folks who question the cause of global warming suddenly pretend that the science of anthropology is nonexistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You folks are cherry pickers.
> 
> This science is valid because it buttresses your idea of race, that science isn't because it says man is causing a shitstorm on earth.
> 
> It's scary folks like you can vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What buttresses my idea of race and climate change is science. There is nothing you seem to believe in that is not politically motivated.
> Don't be scared that I can vote. Be scared that you're so easily manipulated by political rhetoric and ideologically driven race baiting.
Click to expand...




Race baiting..

Gotta love it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is simply not the case. Police departments can even identify a suspects race from a swab.
> A New DNA Test Can ID a Suspect's Race, But Police Won't Touch It
> 
> On a phenotypical level, archaeologists can identify the race of skeletal remains by the skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have totally, completely, and absolutely missed my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point then? I am just responding to what you posted and what I highlighted. Don't be mad at me because you can't convey your point of view.
Click to expand...


My point is quite obvious and should have been easily discerned if you have been reading my posts, but if the post your quoted was the only one you read, you may not get it.  

The point is that the term 'race' is simply a word, a word used to convey a very subjective idea. That the cops and others use it does not mean it is an accurate term to use nor an accurate way of thinking. Language often affects the way we see reality.  Thinking in racial terms is determined by language, not by reality. The United Nations has decided not to use the term because it is not effective, given that people all over the world who are considered to be one race or another are not only one race, but are mixed race, if we are trying to continue to cling to the idea of 'race.'  For example, which race is Obama?  Which race are my nephews whose mother is black and father white?   It is a subjective term that does not correlate with reality.  The fact it is being used by authorities here and there does not mean that one race or another are a fact but more of a convenience, a convenience that skews reality. My nephews would be categorized as 'black' and yet they are one half white. ~ 

Do you get it yet?


----------



## Tank

If there is no races, then there is no racism


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have totally, completely, and absolutely missed my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point then? I am just responding to what you posted and what I highlighted. Don't be mad at me because you can't convey your point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is quite obvious and should have been easily discerned if you have been reading my posts, but if the post your quoted was the only one you read, you may not get it.
> 
> The point is that the term 'race' is simply a word, a word used to convey a very subjective idea. That the cops and others use it does not mean it is an accurate term to use nor an accurate way of thinking. Language often affects the way we see reality.  Thinking in racial terms is determined by language, not by reality. The United Nations has decided not to use the term because it is not effective, given that people all over the world who are considered to be one race or another are not only one race, but are mixed race, if we are trying to continue to cling to the idea of 'race.'  For example, which race is Obama?  Which race are my nephews whose mother is black and father white?   It is a subjective term that does not correlate with reality.  The fact it is being used by authorities here and there does not mean that one race or another are a fact but more of a convenience, a convenience that skews reality. My nephews would be categorized as 'black' and yet they are one half white. ~
> 
> Do you get it yet?
Click to expand...

Of course terms are subjective, we can call green blue and and blue green. It doesn't mean these colors don't occupy a different place on the color spectrum. Also, having turquoise doesn't make blue or green any less real. 

The same goes for race. We can call a Caucasian a Negroid, and a Negroid a Caucasian, but it doesn't mean that genetic and phenotypical differences don't exist between the groups. Just because someone can be a hybrid of Negroid and Caucasian, doesn't make Negroid and Caucasian any less real. 

Race is real, whether you want to admit it or not. I think you recognize it is real. However, you only use race to further political purposes(like immigration, affirmative action, government enforced integration etc).


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point then? I am just responding to what you posted and what I highlighted. Don't be mad at me because you can't convey your point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is quite obvious and should have been easily discerned if you have been reading my posts, but if the post your quoted was the only one you read, you may not get it.
> 
> The point is that the term 'race' is simply a word, a word used to convey a very subjective idea. That the cops and others use it does not mean it is an accurate term to use nor an accurate way of thinking. Language often affects the way we see reality.  Thinking in racial terms is determined by language, not by reality. The United Nations has decided not to use the term because it is not effective, given that people all over the world who are considered to be one race or another are not only one race, but are mixed race, if we are trying to continue to cling to the idea of 'race.'  For example, which race is Obama?  Which race are my nephews whose mother is black and father white?   It is a subjective term that does not correlate with reality.  The fact it is being used by authorities here and there does not mean that one race or another are a fact but more of a convenience, a convenience that skews reality. My nephews would be categorized as 'black' and yet they are one half white. ~
> 
> Do you get it yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course terms are subjective, we can call green blue and and blue green. It doesn't mean these colors don't occupy a different place on the color spectrum. Also, having turquoise doesn't make blue or green any less real.
> 
> The same goes for race. We can call a Caucasian a Negroid, and a Negroid a Caucasian, but it doesn't mean that genetic and phenotypical differences don't exist between the groups. Just because someone can be a hybrid of Negroid and Caucasian, doesn't make Negroid and Caucasian any less real.
> 
> Race is real, whether you want to admit it or not. I think you recognize it is real. However, you only use race to further political purposes(like immigration, affirmative action, government enforced integration etc).
Click to expand...


No I don't recognize it because it isn't reality. Humans have been moving, migrating if you will, all over the planet since the inception of mankind.  There is no one pure race other than the human race. Accept it.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is quite obvious and should have been easily discerned if you have been reading my posts, but if the post your quoted was the only one you read, you may not get it.
> 
> The point is that the term 'race' is simply a word, a word used to convey a very subjective idea. That the cops and others use it does not mean it is an accurate term to use nor an accurate way of thinking. Language often affects the way we see reality.  Thinking in racial terms is determined by language, not by reality. The United Nations has decided not to use the term because it is not effective, given that people all over the world who are considered to be one race or another are not only one race, but are mixed race, if we are trying to continue to cling to the idea of 'race.'  For example, which race is Obama?  Which race are my nephews whose mother is black and father white?   It is a subjective term that does not correlate with reality.  The fact it is being used by authorities here and there does not mean that one race or another are a fact but more of a convenience, a convenience that skews reality. My nephews would be categorized as 'black' and yet they are one half white. ~
> 
> Do you get it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course terms are subjective, we can call green blue and and blue green. It doesn't mean these colors don't occupy a different place on the color spectrum. Also, having turquoise doesn't make blue or green any less real.
> 
> The same goes for race. We can call a Caucasian a Negroid, and a Negroid a Caucasian, but it doesn't mean that genetic and phenotypical differences don't exist between the groups. Just because someone can be a hybrid of Negroid and Caucasian, doesn't make Negroid and Caucasian any less real.
> 
> Race is real, whether you want to admit it or not. I think you recognize it is real. However, you only use race to further political purposes(like immigration, affirmative action, government enforced integration etc).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't recognize it because it isn't reality. Humans have been moving, migrating if you will, all over the planet since the inception of mankind.  There is no one pure race other than the human race. Accept it.
Click to expand...


Wait a second, is race not real, or is no human of "pure" racial stock? If it's the latter, than you are acknowledging the reality of race.


----------



## Meathead

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is quite obvious and should have been easily discerned if you have been reading my posts, but if the post your quoted was the only one you read, you may not get it.
> 
> The point is that the term 'race' is simply a word, a word used to convey a very subjective idea. That the cops and others use it does not mean it is an accurate term to use nor an accurate way of thinking. Language often affects the way we see reality.  Thinking in racial terms is determined by language, not by reality. The United Nations has decided not to use the term because it is not effective, given that people all over the world who are considered to be one race or another are not only one race, but are mixed race, if we are trying to continue to cling to the idea of 'race.'  For example, which race is Obama?  Which race are my nephews whose mother is black and father white?   It is a subjective term that does not correlate with reality.  The fact it is being used by authorities here and there does not mean that one race or another are a fact but more of a convenience, a convenience that skews reality. My nephews would be categorized as 'black' and yet they are one half white. ~
> 
> Do you get it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course terms are subjective, we can call green blue and and blue green. It doesn't mean these colors don't occupy a different place on the color spectrum. Also, having turquoise doesn't make blue or green any less real.
> 
> The same goes for race. We can call a Caucasian a Negroid, and a Negroid a Caucasian, but it doesn't mean that genetic and phenotypical differences don't exist between the groups. Just because someone can be a hybrid of Negroid and Caucasian, doesn't make Negroid and Caucasian any less real.
> 
> Race is real, whether you want to admit it or not. I think you recognize it is real. However, you only use race to further political purposes(like immigration, affirmative action, government enforced integration etc).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't recognize it because it isn't reality. Humans have been moving, migrating if you will, all over the planet since the inception of mankind.  There is no one pure race other than the human race. Accept it.
Click to expand...

Never were the sharpest tack, were you? Race is obvious. Get over it, or at least go after those who claim that everyone from Imhotep to Jesus was black and explain your ditzy theory there.


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course terms are subjective, we can call green blue and and blue green. It doesn't mean these colors don't occupy a different place on the color spectrum. Also, having turquoise doesn't make blue or green any less real.
> 
> The same goes for race. We can call a Caucasian a Negroid, and a Negroid a Caucasian, but it doesn't mean that genetic and phenotypical differences don't exist between the groups. Just because someone can be a hybrid of Negroid and Caucasian, doesn't make Negroid and Caucasian any less real.
> 
> Race is real, whether you want to admit it or not. I think you recognize it is real. However, you only use race to further political purposes(like immigration, affirmative action, government enforced integration etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't recognize it because it isn't reality. Humans have been moving, migrating if you will, all over the planet since the inception of mankind.  There is no one pure race other than the human race. Accept it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a second, is race not real, or is no human of "pure" racial stock? If it's the latter, than you are acknowledging the reality of race.
Click to expand...


I am acknowledging that race is a subjective concept that humans use to differentiate between people who have different physical characteristics: it is no different, essentially, than differentiating between people who are short, tall, fat, or thin, etc.  Your problem is you are unable to think outside the box.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't recognize it because it isn't reality. Humans have been moving, migrating if you will, all over the planet since the inception of mankind.  There is no one pure race other than the human race. Accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second, is race not real, or is no human of "pure" racial stock? If it's the latter, than you are acknowledging the reality of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am acknowledging that race is a subjective concept that humans use to differentiate between people who have different physical characteristics: it is no different, essentially, than differentiating between people who are short, tall, fat, or thin, etc.  Your problem is you are unable to think outside the box.
Click to expand...

That the terms are subjective? Well yes of course they are. But you just keep repeating yourself. Words are words, we use them to  convey meaning. Meaning still exists despite words. Differences genetically and phenotypically between those we categorize as Caucasian, Negroid, Mongoloid, and Austrailoid are objective.


----------



## Politico

Sarah G said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. She didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was her show though so she needs to take responsibility just as you all want Obama to take responsibility for everything happing in the US government.  Works the same way so Kelly is responsible for the Jesus comment too.
Click to expand...


You? Was that a rep request? Who exactly are these 'you' folks I am a part of?


----------



## Sallow

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second, is race not real, or is no human of "pure" racial stock? If it's the latter, than you are acknowledging the reality of race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am acknowledging that race is a subjective concept that humans use to differentiate between people who have different physical characteristics: it is no different, essentially, than differentiating between people who are short, tall, fat, or thin, etc.  Your problem is you are unable to think outside the box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the terms are subjective? Well yes of course they are. But you just keep repeating yourself. Words are words, we use them to  convey meaning. Meaning still exists despite words. Differences genetically and phenotypically between those we categorize as Caucasian, Negroid, Mongoloid, and Austrailoid are objective.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kosh

I see the far left will do and say anything off the fact that Obama is worse than Bush.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sallow said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks are cherry pickers.
> 
> This science is valid because it buttresses your idea of race, that science isn't because it says man is causing a shitstorm on earth.
> 
> It's scary folks like you can vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What buttresses my idea of race and climate change is science. There is nothing you seem to believe in that is not politically motivated.
> Don't be scared that I can vote. Be scared that you're so easily manipulated by political rhetoric and ideologically driven race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race baiting..
> 
> Gotta love it.
Click to expand...


Hey, you guys started it 5 years ago. Don't act surprised when someone calls you on it.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> [
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Limbaugh, nor do I care to listen to Limbaugh. *You never got mad when Chris Matthews called Laura Ingrahm a 'right wing slut' either, so keep quiet.* When you link me to a post where you were expressing outrage over that instance, then you can lecture me.
> 
> Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut' - YouTube



You stated it was Chris Matthews who called Laura a bad name, but it was Ed Schultz in your video.  For that, he was suspended AND made an on-air apology.  




TemplarKormac said:


> [
> And for the record, anyone is pretty stupid when they are demanding that they get contraceptive care straight from the taxpayers, yeah that's pretty dumb. It's like asking the taxpayer to fund your sexual habits. Sorry, where I come from, having rampant sexual intercourse has consequences that YOU ALONE must pay for. Not me. Does that make her a victim? No. It makes her irresponsible, and spoiled.



A couple of points.  Because it seems we've explained the Fluke thing to you a bunch of times. 

1) First and Foremost- Fluke was not asking the TAXPAYERS for contraceptive care.   She paid $30,000 a year tuition at Georgetown, and part of that insurance was health care. In short, she was paying for it.  

2) The insurance company had no problem giving contraception as part of the insurance policies (It actually SAVES them money, as $300 a year in contraception is cheaper than paying for a live birth, which runs $3000-$10,000 and is likely to take the student out of school, no longer paying that insurance.  It was the Church that had a problem with it, because their magic sky man told them so. 

3) Georgetown DOES  provide contraceptive coverage to faculty and staff as part of THEIR health care programs.  

4) You and Limbaugh seem to think that the amount of birth control you need is consumerate to how much sex you are having.  Do either of you know how the lady parts work?  

5) Fluke wasn't talking about her own sex life in her press conference outside Congress. (YOu know, where Congress got six men and NO women to talk about women's health.) she spoke about a fellow student who suffered from Ovarian Cysts, for which birth control pills are the standard treatment, but she can't get them under Georgetown's rules.  

6) Finally, giving out birth control through the government to poor people IS good policy, and one that Republicans support.  Have since the Nixon years . Continued through Reagan and both Bushes.  

7) WTF does any of this have to do with Santa Claus?


----------



## Kosh

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I don't listen to Limbaugh, nor do I care to listen to Limbaugh. *You never got mad when Chris Matthews called Laura Ingrahm a 'right wing slut' either, so keep quiet.* When you link me to a post where you were expressing outrage over that instance, then you can lecture me.
> 
> Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut' - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stated it was Chris Matthews who called Laura a bad name, but it was Ed Schultz in your video.  For that, he was suspended AND made an on-air apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And for the record, anyone is pretty stupid when they are demanding that they get contraceptive care straight from the taxpayers, yeah that's pretty dumb. It's like asking the taxpayer to fund your sexual habits. Sorry, where I come from, having rampant sexual intercourse has consequences that YOU ALONE must pay for. Not me. Does that make her a victim? No. It makes her irresponsible, and spoiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A couple of points.  Because it seems we've explained the Fluke thing to you a bunch of times.
> 
> 1) First and Foremost- Fluke was not asking the TAXPAYERS for contraceptive care.   She paid $30,000 a year tuition at Georgetown, and part of that insurance was health care. In short, she was paying for it.
> 
> 2) The insurance company had no problem giving contraception as part of the insurance policies (It actually SAVES them money, as $300 a year in contraception is cheaper than paying for a live birth, which runs $3000-$10,000 and is likely to take the student out of school, no longer paying that insurance.  It was the Church that had a problem with it, because their magic sky man told them so.
> 
> 3) Georgetown DOES  provide contraceptive coverage to faculty and staff as part of THEIR health care programs.
> 
> 4) You and Limbaugh seem to think that the amount of birth control you need is consumerate to how much sex you are having.  Do either of you know how the lady parts work?
> 
> 5) Fluke wasn't talking about her own sex life in her press conference outside Congress. (YOu know, where Congress got six men and NO women to talk about women's health.) she spoke about a fellow student who suffered from Ovarian Cysts, for which birth control pills are the standard treatment, but she can't get them under Georgetown's rules.
> 
> 6) Finally, giving out birth control through the government to poor people IS good policy, and one that Republicans support.  Have since the Nixon years . Continued through Reagan and both Bushes.
> 
> 7) WTF does any of this have to do with Santa Claus?
Click to expand...


Using far left propaganda is not explaining it is repeating incorrect propaganda talking points.


----------



## JoeB131

Please point out one thing I got wrong, Kosh. 

Thanks.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Joe, Kosh's response stands as my response. I couldn't have said it better. Do you have any idea what you're talking about?


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> Joe, Kosh's response stands as my response. I couldn't have said it better. Do you have any idea what you're talking about?



Uh, yeah, guy, you were the one who went on about how Fluke wanted the government to pay for her birth control... 

And I pretty much mopped the floor with you.  

Again. 

But you got the troll to agree with you, so your day is made.


----------



## Sarah G

Politico said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. She didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was her show though so she needs to take responsibility just as you all want Obama to take responsibility for everything happing in the US government.  Works the same way so Kelly is responsible for the Jesus comment too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You? *Was that a rep request?* Who exactly are these 'you' folks I am a part of?
Click to expand...


HaHa.  If you would like to take that chance, I don't mind.  Anyway, it would be nice if you committed to something once in awhile.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sarah G said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was her show though so she needs to take responsibility just as you all want Obama to take responsibility for everything happing in the US government.  Works the same way so Kelly is responsible for the Jesus comment too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You? *Was that a rep request?* Who exactly are these 'you' folks I am a part of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HaHa.  If you would like to take that chance, I don't mind.  Anyway, it would be nice if you committed to something once in awhile.
Click to expand...


It's easier sitting on the fence and feeling superior, that's my guess.


----------



## Sallow

TemplarKormac said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> What buttresses my idea of race and climate change is science. There is nothing you seem to believe in that is not politically motivated.
> Don't be scared that I can vote. Be scared that you're so easily manipulated by political rhetoric and ideologically driven race baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race baiting..
> 
> Gotta love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you guys started it 5 years ago. Don't act surprised when someone calls you on it.
Click to expand...


Really now.

Reagan's "Welfare Queen" remark..was what? Comedy Gold?


----------



## Sarah G

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> You? *Was that a rep request?* Who exactly are these 'you' folks I am a part of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa.  If you would like to take that chance, I don't mind.  Anyway, it would be nice if you committed to something once in awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's easier sitting on the fence and feeling superior, that's my guess.
Click to expand...


I would say you're right.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa.  If you would like to take that chance, I don't mind.  Anyway, it would be nice if you committed to something once in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easier sitting on the fence and feeling superior, that's my guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say you're right.
Click to expand...

Beginner's luck.


----------



## Kosh

JoeB131 said:


> Please point out one thing I got wrong, Kosh.
> 
> Thanks.



Easy you used far left propaganda as your "facts".

The worst part is you still believe it no matter how many times your far left programmed propaganda gets debunked.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sallow said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am acknowledging that race is a subjective concept that humans use to differentiate between people who have different physical characteristics: it is no different, essentially, than differentiating between people who are short, tall, fat, or thin, etc.  Your problem is you are unable to think outside the box.
> 
> 
> 
> That the terms are subjective? Well yes of course they are. But you just keep repeating yourself. Words are words, we use them to  convey meaning. Meaning still exists despite words. Differences genetically and phenotypically between those we categorize as Caucasian, Negroid, Mongoloid, and Austrailoid are objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


He doesn't get it. It is really that simple.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

...and Santa's still white


----------



## Dot Com

white from Asia Minor?


----------



## thanatos144

Dot Com said:


> white from Asia Minor?



There are no white people in Russia?


----------



## Sallow

CrusaderFrank said:


> ...and Santa's still white



And still a slave owner.

Oh..excuse me..they call them "elves" now.


----------



## Black_Label

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Santa's still white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still a slave owner.
> 
> Oh..excuse me..they call them "elves" now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Dot Com said:


> white from Asia Minor?



Not to get off track here, but Turkish men (Turkey is Asia Minor), are very good looking (at least the young ones are), better looking on average than Italian men who are supposed to be so terribly good looking.  This is what an average Turkish man looks like.  Not light skinned, blue eyed, etc.


----------



## Esmeralda

thanatos144 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> white from Asia Minor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no white people in Russia?
Click to expand...


Asia Minor is not Russia.  "Asia Minor is a geographic region in the south-western part of Asia comprising most of what is present-day Turkey."  There are some light skinned people there but not typically.  Typically they are what we consider olive in skin tone, with dark eyes and hair.  I know. I lived there for 2 years and traveled over a fair amount of the country.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the terms are subjective? Well yes of course they are. But you just keep repeating yourself. Words are words, we use them to  convey meaning. Meaning still exists despite words. Differences genetically and phenotypically between those we categorize as Caucasian, Negroid, Mongoloid, and Austrailoid are objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't get it. It is really that simple.
Click to expand...


No, you don't get it. You are just as ignorant as a biblical creationist.

But please, don't respond if you don't want to, I don't want threaten your preconceived notions, or destroy the pretty little lie that race doesn't exist for you. It is no skin off my back what you believe.


----------



## PixieStix

Santa is a Viking  Shees, don't you guys know anything


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Does Santa have to sign up the Elves for ObamaCare?


----------



## Katzndogz

SwimExpert said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has to do with culture and language, not with race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an amazingly stupid thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~According to most anthropologists, there are 3-4 major human races:
> 
> Outdated and disproven ideas.  Coon was a racist who believed that different races represented distinct evolutionary paths into modern humans, and that Europeans and Asians were "advanced" races.  This notion is preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semites are an ethnic group within the Caucasian race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is false.  Semitic peoples originated from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to some opinions, the Vikings originated from Africa too.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

CrusaderFrank said:


> Does Santa have to sign up the Elves for ObamaCare?



Yes, it is the law


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't get it. It is really that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't get it. You are just as ignorant as a biblical creationist.
> 
> But please, don't respond if you don't want to, I don't want threaten your preconceived notions, or destroy the pretty little lie that race doesn't exist for you. It is no skin off my back what you believe.
Click to expand...


No, seriously, you really don't get it. I realize it is a paradigm shift for you, but the United Nations has made that shift and so can you. It has to do with perspective and emotions affecting the way you see the world;  you've been told that humans are divided up into different races and you've only experienced this one way of understanding and knowing the world, believing that different 'races' are reality. But that isn't reality.  Your reality has been influenced by what you've been told is fact; however, how do you know for certain it is a fact that the human race is divided up into several other races based on physical characteristics?  How can you be so certain?  It's a paradigm shift.  That's how we move forward, thinking outside the box.  Otherwise we would still be living in caves and dressing in animal pelts.  

http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/epistemology/

"We may have different religions, different languages, different colored skin, but we all belong to one human race. We all share the same basic values."  ~ Kofi Annan


----------



## bodecea

Are the Euro-centrics still arguing over the skin tone of an imaginary man?


----------



## Katzndogz

There is no way to judge what the people of Christ's time looked like by comparing them to what people in the region look like today.  People travel.  They take their genes with them when they go.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't get it. It is really that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't get it. You are just as ignorant as a biblical creationist.
> 
> But please, don't respond if you don't want to, I don't want threaten your preconceived notions, or destroy the pretty little lie that race doesn't exist for you. It is no skin off my back what you believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, seriously, you really don't get it. I realize it is a paradigm shift for you, but the United Nations has made that shift and so can you. It has to do with perspective and emotions affecting the way you see the world;  you've been told that humans are divided up into different races and you've only experienced this one way of understanding and knowing the world, believing that different 'races' are reality. But that isn't reality.  Your reality has been influenced by what you've been told is fact; however, how do you know for certain it is a fact that the human race is divided up into several other races based on physical characteristics?  How can you be so certain?  It's a paradigm shift.  That's how we move forward, thinking outside the box.  Otherwise we would still be living in caves and dressing in animal pelts.
Click to expand...

I know, I am committing heresy by defying the United Nations. I don't care what some non-scientific left wing political body has to say, their opinion doesn't change the facts. Races are reality, this reality is grounded in scientific fact, in genes and phenotype.


----------



## Esmeralda

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't get it. You are just as ignorant as a biblical creationist.
> 
> But please, don't respond if you don't want to, I don't want threaten your preconceived notions, or destroy the pretty little lie that race doesn't exist for you. It is no skin off my back what you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, you really don't get it. I realize it is a paradigm shift for you, but the United Nations has made that shift and so can you. It has to do with perspective and emotions affecting the way you see the world;  you've been told that humans are divided up into different races and you've only experienced this one way of understanding and knowing the world, believing that different 'races' are reality. But that isn't reality.  Your reality has been influenced by what you've been told is fact; however, how do you know for certain it is a fact that the human race is divided up into several other races based on physical characteristics?  How can you be so certain?  It's a paradigm shift.  That's how we move forward, thinking outside the box.  Otherwise we would still be living in caves and dressing in animal pelts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I am committing heresy by defying the United Nations. I don't care what some non-scientific left wing political body has to say, their opinion doesn't change the facts. Races are reality, this reality is grounded in scientific fact, in genes and phenotype.
Click to expand...


What science tells us is that humans have different physical characteristics.  It does not tell use that humans are divided into different races.


----------



## Iceman

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, you really don't get it. I realize it is a paradigm shift for you, but the United Nations has made that shift and so can you. It has to do with perspective and emotions affecting the way you see the world;  you've been told that humans are divided up into different races and you've only experienced this one way of understanding and knowing the world, believing that different 'races' are reality. But that isn't reality.  Your reality has been influenced by what you've been told is fact; however, how do you know for certain it is a fact that the human race is divided up into several other races based on physical characteristics?  How can you be so certain?  It's a paradigm shift.  That's how we move forward, thinking outside the box.  Otherwise we would still be living in caves and dressing in animal pelts.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am committing heresy by defying the United Nations. I don't care what some non-scientific left wing political body has to say, their opinion doesn't change the facts. Races are reality, this reality is grounded in scientific fact, in genes and phenotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What science tells us is that humans have different physical characteristics.  It does not tell use that humans are divided into different races.
Click to expand...


Physical and genetic differences.

You just don't like categorizing differences because it offends your left wing sensibilities. 

It is odd though, you guys promote the idea we are all special little snowflakes, yet at the same time you want to suggest all human beings are exactly the same. This is 1984 style doublethink.


----------



## Barb

Esmeralda said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, seriously, you really don't get it. I realize it is a paradigm shift for you, but the United Nations has made that shift and so can you. It has to do with perspective and emotions affecting the way you see the world;  you've been told that humans are divided up into different races and you've only experienced this one way of understanding and knowing the world, believing that different 'races' are reality. But that isn't reality.  Your reality has been influenced by what you've been told is fact; however, how do you know for certain it is a fact that the human race is divided up into several other races based on physical characteristics?  How can you be so certain?  It's a paradigm shift.  That's how we move forward, thinking outside the box.  Otherwise we would still be living in caves and dressing in animal pelts.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am committing heresy by defying the United Nations. I don't care what some non-scientific left wing political body has to say, their opinion doesn't change the facts. Races are reality, this reality is grounded in scientific fact, in genes and phenotype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What science tells us is that humans have different physical characteristics.  It does not tell use that humans are divided into different races.
Click to expand...





> Geneticists believe anthropologists know what a race is, ethnologists assume their racial classifications are backed up by genetics, and politicians believe that their prejudices have the sanction of both genetics and anthropology.



Bradley R. Schiller, The Economics of Poverty and Discrimination, Unknown English zoologist cited, 169


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PixieStix said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Santa have to sign up the Elves for ObamaCare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the law
Click to expand...


Christmas is delayed. Santa has to keep his staff of elves under 50


----------



## JohnL.Burke

bodecea said:


> Are the Euro-centrics still arguing over the skin tone of an imaginary man?



 No, the politically correct knee jerk reactionaries are.


----------



## SwimExpert

Katzndogz said:


> According to some opinions, the Vikings originated from Africa too.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsfaShsvjdg]Are you kidding me?! John Boehner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it

SwimExpert said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to some opinions, the Vikings originated from Africa too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsfaShsvjdg]Are you kidding me?! John Boehner - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


What a king douche

-Geaux


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Some people seem to think a discussion on race is by definition racist. Rather these people have been deeply scarred by racism themselves or simply exhibit a Pavlovian response while frothing at the mouth every time somebody rings the race bell in there head, I do not know.
 For those who have not been broken by the cruel realities of the world or feel political correctness is a sign of superiority and empathy. Perhaps a discussion on race through the prism of historical documentation and science is possible. 
 Back to Santagate. Megan Kelly called Santa and Jesus white. Given todays definition of caucasian. Megan Kelly is of course correct. 
 People have responded in odd ways to this. Some have even said that Jesus can't be white because he's from the middle east. Of course middle easterners are classified as caucasian. People have said that Santa would have had olive skin, not white skin. I ask, what the hell does that have to do with the topic? Keep in mind, white people are not usually technically white (unless you are referring to an under ground colony of homeless albino cannibals) They often tend to be different shades of pink, tan,grey. The native American is not really red and the asians aren't really yellow. Saying people are white is not supposed to be taken literally. It's just shorthand for caucasian.


----------



## JoeB131

Kosh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please point out one thing I got wrong, Kosh.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy you used far left propaganda as your "facts".
> 
> The worst part is you still believe it no matter how many times your far left programmed propaganda gets debunked.
Click to expand...


So you don't have anything other than running around people saying "but that's not true". 

How about posting a thread to prove that Fluke asked the government to pay for her birth control, or that Georgetown doesn't provide birth control to faculty or staff?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please point out one thing I got wrong, Kosh.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy you used far left propaganda as your "facts".
> 
> The worst part is you still believe it no matter how many times your far left programmed propaganda gets debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't have anything other than running around people saying "but that's not true".
> 
> How about posting a thread to prove that Fluke asked the government to pay for her birth control, or that Georgetown doesn't provide birth control to faculty or staff?
Click to expand...


That explains why Fox was able to host all those Democratic Primary debates.


----------



## MarcATL

I love Jon Stewart's response to Megyn Kelly's nonsense...



			
				Jon Stewart said:
			
		

> "Who was Megyn Kelly speaking to....? Children that are sophisticated enough to be watching a news channel at 10 o'clock at night, yet innocent enough to believe that Santa Claus is real, but yet racist enough to be freaked out that Santa is black."



He totally nailed it.

CLASSIC!


----------



## BDBoop

I liked the bit about "I hope you don't think the Bethlehem Jesus was born in was in Pennsylvania."


----------



## American_Jihad

CrusaderFrank said:


> "On Wednesday night, Kelly was responding to an article by Slate writer Aisha Harris, who wrote an article entitled  Santa Claus Should Not Be a White Man Anymore .
> 
> LOL
> 
> I guess it's better than talking about ObamaCare, NSA, IRS, or Obama blowing Raul Castro



Should be a penguin, B/S











*Its time to give St. Nick his long overdue makeover*​
By Aisha Harris, Slate
 12/10/13

...

Two decades later, America is less and less white, but a melanin-deficient Santa remains the default in commercials, mall casting calls, and movies. Isnt it time that our image of Santa better serve all the children he delights each Christmas?



Yes, it is. And so I propose that America abandon Santa-as-fat-old-white-man and create a new symbol of Christmas cheer. From here on out, Santa Claus should be a penguin.



Thats right: a penguin.

Why, you ask? For one thing, making Santa Claus an animal rather than an old white male could spare millions of nonwhite kids the insecurity and shame that I remember from childhood. Whether you celebrate the holiday or not, Santa is one of the first iconic figures foisted upon you: He exists as an incredibly powerful image in the imaginations of children across the country (and beyond, of course). That this genial, jolly man can only be seen as white  and consequently, that a Santa of any other hue is merely a joke or a chance to trudge out racist stereotypes  helps perpetuate the whole white-as-default notion endemic to American culture (and, of course, not just American culture).

...


So lets ditch Santa the old white man altogether, and embrace Penguin Claus  who will join the Easter Bunny in the pantheon of friendly, secular visitors from the animal kingdom who come to us as the representatives of ostensibly religious holidays. Its time to hand over the reins to those deer and let the universally beloved waddling bird warm the hearts of children everywhere, regardless of the color of their skin.



Harris is a Slate culture blogger.

It&#x2019;s time to give St. Nick his long overdue makeover


----------



## Againsheila

American_Jihad said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> "On Wednesday night, Kelly was responding to an article by Slate writer Aisha Harris, who wrote an article entitled  Santa Claus Should Not Be a White Man Anymore .
> 
> LOL
> 
> I guess it's better than talking about ObamaCare, NSA, IRS, or Obama blowing Raul Castro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a penguin, B/S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Its time to give St. Nick his long overdue makeover*​
> By Aisha Harris, Slate
> 12/10/13
> 
> ...
> 
> Two decades later, America is less and less white, but a melanin-deficient Santa remains the default in commercials, mall casting calls, and movies. Isnt it time that our image of Santa better serve all the children he delights each Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. And so I propose that America abandon Santa-as-fat-old-white-man and create a new symbol of Christmas cheer. From here on out, Santa Claus should be a penguin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right: a penguin.
> 
> Why, you ask? For one thing, making Santa Claus an animal rather than an old white male could spare millions of nonwhite kids the insecurity and shame that I remember from childhood. Whether you celebrate the holiday or not, Santa is one of the first iconic figures foisted upon you: He exists as an incredibly powerful image in the imaginations of children across the country (and beyond, of course). That this genial, jolly man can only be seen as white  and consequently, that a Santa of any other hue is merely a joke or a chance to trudge out racist stereotypes  helps perpetuate the whole white-as-default notion endemic to American culture (and, of course, not just American culture).
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> So lets ditch Santa the old white man altogether, and embrace Penguin Claus  who will join the Easter Bunny in the pantheon of friendly, secular visitors from the animal kingdom who come to us as the representatives of ostensibly religious holidays. Its time to hand over the reins to those deer and let the universally beloved waddling bird warm the hearts of children everywhere, regardless of the color of their skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Harris is a Slate culture blogger.
> 
> It&#x2019;s time to give St. Nick his long overdue makeover
Click to expand...


Ditching Santa because he's white is as bad as telling a kid he can't dress up as Santa because he's black.


----------



## Iceman

Santa be rayciss!


----------



## JoeB131

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy you used far left propaganda as your "facts".
> 
> The worst part is you still believe it no matter how many times your far left programmed propaganda gets debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have anything other than running around people saying "but that's not true".
> 
> How about posting a thread to prove that Fluke asked the government to pay for her birth control, or that Georgetown doesn't provide birth control to faculty or staff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That explains why Fox was able to host all those Democratic Primary debates.
Click to expand...


Getting your news from Fox is like getting it from the Town Drunk.  

Fact- Democrats passed on a Fox Debate because Fox has no journalistic credibility.


----------



## candycorn

Did anyone see the fox "news people" acost their weather person the other morning?   Apparently their well informed news anchors have never seen a tattoo or didn't recognize the symbol for a tropical storm/hurricane.

Daytime TV Clips & Recaps: GMA, Today Show & More | Yahoo TV

Yeech...

There was once a guy who left CNN and went to Fox and by doing so, he raised the IQ of both places at the same time.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have anything other than running around people saying "but that's not true".
> 
> How about posting a thread to prove that Fluke asked the government to pay for her birth control, or that Georgetown doesn't provide birth control to faculty or staff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why Fox was able to host all those Democratic Primary debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting your news from Fox is like getting it from the Town Drunk.
> 
> Fact- Democrats passed on a Fox Debate because Fox has no journalistic credibility.
Click to expand...


Maybe if you watched it you'd feel differently. Generally, they present both sides of the issue in a reasonable fashion, granted, the ultra left weenies rarely make a second appearance.

As a comparison, no conservative in their right mind goes on MSNBC and so 1, 2, 3 or 4 lefties sit around or are being lead to top each other on insults is regards to the Republican/Conservative character assassination for that segment. The rest of the shows are full of half truths or out of context opinions and Obama excuses du joir on policy.

Ps.. MSNBC also spends a good percent of their time proving their absolute jealousy and contempt for the Fox News anchors and the channels ultimate success.


----------



## S.J.

Lumpy 1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why Fox was able to host all those Democratic Primary debates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting your news from Fox is like getting it from the Town Drunk.
> 
> Fact- Democrats passed on a Fox Debate because Fox has no journalistic credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if you watched it you'd feel differently. Generally, they present both sides of the issue in a reasonable fashion, granted, the ultra left weenies rarely make a second appearance.
> 
> As a comparison, no conservative in their right mind goes on MSNBC and so 1, 2, 3 or 4 lefties sit around or are being lead to top each other on insults is regards to the Republican/Conservative character assassination for that segment. The rest of the shows are full of half truths or out of context opinions and Obama excuses du joir on policy.
> 
> Ps.. MSNBC also spends a good percent of their time proving their absolute jealousy and contempt for the Fox News anchors and the channels ultimate success.
Click to expand...

Bingo!


----------



## JoeB131

Lumpy 1 said:


> [quo
> 
> Maybe if you watched it you'd feel differently. Generally, they present both sides of the issue in a reasonable fashion, granted, the ultra left weenies rarely make a second appearance.
> 
> As a comparison, no conservative in their right mind goes on MSNBC and so 1, 2, 3 or 4 lefties sit around or are being lead to top each other on insults is regards to the Republican/Conservative character assassination for that segment. The rest of the shows are full of half truths or out of context opinions and Obama excuses du joir on policy.
> 
> Ps.. MSNBC also spends a good percent of their time proving their absolute jealousy and contempt for the Fox News anchors and the channels ultimate success.



I watched Fox when I used to be a Right WInger and I watch it from time to time now. 

I think MSNBC and Fox are too sides of the same coin.  Appealling to the base emotions of their audience. 

And if the GOP said, "We aren't going to do any debates on MSNBC", I'd have no problem with that.  

But Priece Rebius or whatever his name is wants to ban CNN, CBS, ABC, the straight part of NBC, pretty much any network where a moderator might call a GOP Candidate on something like, "Do you really think executing a man whose guilt was questionable was okay?"  

Incidently, I thought Perry's answer to that was actually okay (compared to some of the things he did later in the debates that were goofy.)  It was the cheering an execution by the Audience that made the GOP look bad as a group.


----------



## Geaux4it

I listen to MSNBC Squawk Box in the early AM. Good mix

-Geaux


----------



## protectionist

Samson said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How she knows is that millions of pictures of Santa Claus, for centuries, have all shown him to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that there is no Santa Clause, right?
Click to expand...


IRRELEVANT!  Real or fictitious, he's white.  Always has been.  Still is.  Way to go, Megyn.


----------



## protectionist

JohnL.Burke said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give us a name of one conservative who says racism does not exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. They&#8217;re Wrong.
> Conservatives Think Racism Is Dead. Wrong. -- Daily Intelligencer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that the title of the less than truthful opinion hit piece you posted a link to is titled CONSERVATIVES THINK RACISM IS DEAD. THEY'RE WRONG, does not quote any conservatives saying that racism is dead. The title of the silly hit piece (by a self described liberal hawk) is not supported by the hit piece itself. So I ask again, can you name one conservative who thinks racism is dead?
Click to expand...


It's impossible. If they thought racism (AKA affirmative action) was dead, they wouldn't be a conservative.


----------



## protectionist

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have anything other than running around people saying "but that's not true".
> 
> How about posting a thread to prove that Fluke asked the government to pay for her birth control, or that Georgetown doesn't provide birth control to faculty or staff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains why Fox was able to host all those Democratic Primary debates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting your news from Fox is like getting it from the Town Drunk.
> 
> Fact- Democrats passed on a Fox Debate because Fox has no journalistic credibility.
Click to expand...


Democrats debate on Fox News all the time.  One of the reasons why Fox News is very* fair and balanced *, compared to MSNBC, is because they have so many Democrats/Liberals on their shows, while I find it difficult to think of a single conservative talking on MSNBC.


----------

